# [MA] Morocco | road infrastructure



## Redalinho

The Moroccan highways company (ADM) has decided to accelerate the rhythm of per annum highway construction from 160km in the 2000-2006 period to 200km in the 2007-2012 stretch, i.e. a total of 1,420km.

According to the ADM annual report, 808 kilometers of new highways will be constructed by end 2010.

The 2005-2010 program includes the construction of new highway links between Marrakech and Agadir (233km, central south), Fès-Oujda (320km, center to east), Settat-Marrakech (145km, west to center)… as well as the completion of the highway linking Casablanca to El Jadida.

The report also forwards the amount of MAD 16Bn, around USD 2Bn, required to achieve this program, excluding the Fès-Oujda part. The larger part of the money will be provided by Arab and international banks and funds.


----------



## Redalinho




----------



## Redalinho

*New motorway to link Fes-Oujda by 2010*

A 328-Kilometer long motorway will link, as of 2010, the central city of Fès and the eastern town of Oujda, at the border with Algeria. The total cost of this project exceeds USD 1Bn.

Launched, here Tuesday, by king Mohammed VI, the construction works are expected to last 42 months.

Several national and international companies, namely, the Kuwait Fund for Arab Economic Development (USD 104.7Mn), Arab Fund for Economic and Social Development (USD 209.4Mn) and European Investment Bank (USD 230.4Mn) participate in the project.

The Islamic development Bank contributed with USD 125.6Mn while the Abu Dhabi Fund earmarked USD 26.1Mn, OPEC offered USD 26.1Mn and Moroccan government, besides The Hassan II Fund for Economic and social Development, dedicated some USD 232.7Mn to the project.

Once finished, the Fes-Oujda motorway will be included in the future Maghreban motorways network, linking Nouakchott (Mauritania) to Tobrouk(Libya).

The national motorways network which totals 640 Kms is to reach 1,420 kilometers by 2010.


----------



## Izman

They have to build highwais to connect all Mediterranean Sea cities!
Thanks for the info, Redalinho kay:


----------



## Ali_B




----------



## Gilgamesh

> http://www.adm.co.ma/admin_files/IMG_0231111.jpg


lol @ that right pointing arrow...


----------



## madao




----------



## salim_rbt

http://www.zshare.net/image/2364752f8ba8dd/
http://www.zshare.net/image/2364761d34010d/
http://www.zshare.net/image/2364769decda03/
http://www.zshare.net/image/2364771d3efd5b/
http://www.zshare.net/image/2364777f2dcaa9/
http://www.zshare.net/image/236478102d2864/
http://www.zshare.net/image/2364786a3fc659/
http://www.zshare.net/image/23647950debf6b/
http://www.zshare.net/image/236480417c9d07/
http://www.zshare.net/image/236481224af7d5/


----------



## salim_rbt




----------



## madao

thank you for the pictures salim 
do you also have a picture of the new highway to marrakech?
thanks


----------



## Verso

Aren't the fonts the same as in France? And as I can see, the color of the signs is blue, but why is this sign white then?


Ali_B said:


>


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The Moroccan motorways are very much inspired by France, even the road markings looks French. 

It looks a lot of the older French fonts and signage. That is now rare in France, however i did saw some near Valenciennes and Lille last week.


----------



## Ali_B

Verso said:


> Aren't the fonts the same as in France? And as I can see, the color of the signs is blue, but why is this sign white then?


as long as you re not on the highway it's blue on white. Once you're on the highway it's white on blue. This is the entryway to the highay


----------



## Verso

^ Oh, I see, thanks. This blue on white is quite appealing. =)


----------



## salim_rbt

Autoroute Casablanca - El Jadida


----------



## madao

salim i cant see the picures 
try to post them with http://imageshack.us/


----------



## salim_rbt

autoroute de marrakech


----------



## salim_rbt

Autoroute Casablanca - El Jadida


----------



## madao

thanks you very much salim shoukran eh goya


----------



## Purple Dreams

Verso said:


> ^ Oh, I see, thanks. This blue on white is quite appealing. =)


Purple on white would have been even more appealing. :tongue3: Too bad they didn't contact me for the design.

:jk:


----------



## Muttie

Chriszwolle said:


> Which Autoroute is that?


Its the A7 (Casablanca - Marrakech) autoroute.


----------



## Muttie

Same highway, car perspective:


----------



## geogregor

Looks empty, how expensive is to drive from Casablanca to Marrakech?


----------



## Muttie

geogregor said:


> Looks empty, how expensive is to drive from Casablanca to Marrakech?


About 5 euro's for +- 220 km.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

That's about 2 cents per km. Quite cheap. French Autoroutes are much more expensive. It costs like 60 euro's to cross the entire country from Belgium to Spain.


----------



## Muttie

Casa- Rabat:









Marrakech airport:









Casablanca highway:


----------



## Muttie

Chriszwolle said:


> That's about 2 cents per km. Quite cheap. French Autoroutes are much more expensive. It costs like 60 euro's to cross the entire country from Belgium to Spain.


It depends ofcourse on which route you take, but yes its quiet expensive. Although, you have to compare to income also. Moroccans can't ofcourse afford that much.


----------



## Ali_B

the most nice highway stretches have to be opened yet, Tangier - Tangier Port ( a lot of viaducts) and Marrakech - Agadir (viaducts and tunnels included) ...


----------



## Grotlaufen

Has the construction started yet on the Marrakech-Agadir motorway? Went there by bus on the current highway back in 2005, I imagine it will be a dream of tunnels and bridges.


----------



## Muttie

Grotlaufen said:


> Has the construction started yet on the Marrakech-Agadir motorway? Went there by bus on the current highway back in 2005, I imagine it will be a dream of tunnels and bridges.


Yep, they already started on that stretch, it will take a while to complete. Like you said the area is kind of rough.


----------



## Muttie

Construction pics for Grotlaufen  Marrakech - Agadir stretch:


----------



## Muttie

At the moment several highway stretches are under construction (speedlimit 120 km/h): 

Marrakech - Agadir ( 233 km) A7
Fes - Oujda (linking Mauritania - Morocco - Algeria - Tunisia - Libya - Egypt) - 330 km A9
Oued Rmel - Tanger (about 60 km) A8
El Jadida - Safi (135 km) A6
Also the Casablanca - Rabat stretch, which is 2 x 2 now, is being upgraded to 2 x 3

Also some express-ways are under construction (speedlimit 100 km/h):

Chichaoua - Essaouira (126 km)
Tanger - Tétouan (55 km)
Fnideq - Oued Rmel (18 km)
Inezgane - Tiznit (78km)


----------



## Grotlaufen

Ok, thanks for the pictures Muttie!

Just wondering, when will the while stretch to Agadir be finished?


----------



## salim_rbt




----------



## Muttie

Grotlaufen said:


> Ok, thanks for the pictures Muttie!
> 
> Just wondering, when will the while stretch to Agadir be finished?


Probably somewhere in 2009.


----------



## salim_rbt




----------



## Muttie

Meknes highway.


----------



## Muttie

Expressway Rabat:


----------



## salim_rbt

casablanca highway


----------



## salim_rbt




----------



## Muttie

kbboy said:


> whats the maximum speed limit on these motorways?


90% of the highways has 120 km/h max. There are some short parts that are 100 km/h


----------



## madao

beautifulll pictures reminds me of spain


----------



## salim_rbt

The A8, 52 km long, connects the port of Tangier to Tangier Med, it was inaugurated on March 25, 2008


----------



## salim_rbt




----------



## Qwert

^^This is how all medians should look like.


----------



## madao

what are medians?


----------



## Morsue

The area between the two roads that make up a separating barrier is called a median.

Btw, does anybody know if it's possible to access the A8 at the Tanger-Med port when coming from Fnideq without having to go to the Ksar Sghir interchange? And what is the cost of travelling the 52 kms from the interchange with the A1 to the port?

Moroccan motorways are generally well-maintained, but there is one big flaw and that's that you can't pay with your credit card. But hey, you can't do that on some tolled stretches in Portugal either if you have a foreign card (like the bridges into Lisbon).


----------



## Muttie

As far as i know they are still working on an expressway (2x2) to link Fnideq directly to the A8. It will take you to the Oued Rmel interchange. Not sure what the costs are for the 52 km tho..on the official website i cant see any payage listed.


----------



## Morsue

According to this page: http://www.adm.co.ma/offers.cfm, the national motorway company of Morocco is going to start gathering offers for topographical surveys and the execution of a motorway between Berrechid (30 km south of Casablanca on the A7) and Beni Mellal at the foot of the Atlas Mountains. They are also gathering offers for geotechnical works and the execution of the Rabat bypass.

The new road between Casablanca and Beni Mellal would probably also connect to Khouribga which is a major phosphate mining center of the world, albeit that most of those transports are today conducted via railway.

The Rabat motorway bypass is in my opinion the more important one. Today, in order to reach the A1 Rabat-Tanger or the A2 Rabat-Fes, traffic coming from the A3 Casablanca-Rabat needs to pass through the Hay Riad neighbourhood with a lot of traffic lights and local traffic going to the Marjane Superstore. Instead of 120 km/h, the speed is limited to 80, 60 and in some places even 40 km/h. Also there are two steep climbs coming up from the Bou Regreg valley in either direction. Here, there are only two lanes in each directions and when trucks powering up the hill in 20 km/h get overtaken by other trucks going 30 km/h the risk of fender-benders from braking traffic is high.

Good at least to see that the government isn't going to be satisfied with the first motorway network programme that was laid forward in the early 90's. Morocco needs more infrastructure if the economy is going to grow and poverty routed. Now, when Spain has become so expensive, the north of Morocco will probably become Africa's Costa del Sol, and these investments in roads is perfect for that.


----------



## madao

Morsue said:


> Also there are two steep climbs coming up from the Bou Regreg valley in either direction. Here, there are only two lanes in each directions and when trucks powering up the hill in 20 km/h get overtaken by other trucks going 30 km/h the risk of fender-benders from braking traffic is high.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yess i have noticed that the last to years that hill wasnt easy for trucks we were holded up by one camion passing an other and like that


----------



## madao

According to this page: http://www.adm.co.ma/offers.cfm, the national motorway company of Morocco is going to start gathering offers for topographical surveys and the execution of a motorway between Berrechid (30 km south of Casablanca on the A7) and Beni Mellal at the foot of the Atlas Mountains. They are also gathering offers for geotechnical works and the execution of the Rabat bypass.

The new road between Casablanca and Beni Mellal would probably also connect to Khouribga which is a major phosphate mining center of the world, albeit that most of those transports are today conducted via railway.



hmmm Morsue last year when i was in morocco 
we were on our way back to casa from Ouzoud and we went past Beni Mellal and those city on the national roads 

but i noticed we were just few km past Beni mellal and i saw construction going on
2x2 highway i asked my grand dad info he said that is the Beni Mellal highway 
so it seems to me they already begon the works?


----------



## Muttie

Highway between Tanger - Med Port.


----------



## Morsue

Muttie said:


> Highway between Tanger - Med Port.
> 
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3016/2414932514_a31b39c584.jpg?v=0
> 
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3109/2414948862_989e65480c.jpg?v=0


Wow, some spectacular images. I especially like the last one where you can see the rock of Gibraltar in the background. What are the viaducts in the second picture? The railway? Can you get on the road from the port to Fnideq if you go the entire length of the motorway?


----------



## Qwert

Breathtaking pictures.kay: It's a pity they are not bigger.


----------



## Muttie

Morsue said:


> Wow, some spectacular images. I especially like the last one where you can see the rock of Gibraltar in the background. What are the viaducts in the second picture? The railway? Can you get on the road from the port to Fnideq if you go the entire length of the motorway?



The viaducts are indeed for the railway (that is partly extended to the port). At this moment they are working on a 2x2 expressway connecting Fnideq directly to this highway, so the answer to your second question is yes.


----------



## Morsue

Muttie said:


> The viaducts are indeed for the railway (that is partly extended to the port). At this moment they are working on a 2x2 expressway connecting Fnideq directly to this highway, so the answer to your second question is yes.


Perfect, I'm taking the car down in June and I'm thinking about taking the ferry to Ceuta and then take the road from Fnideq to the port (which is what, 20 km?) and then jump on the motorway to Casablanca. Hopefully we'll arrive during the day so we can take some pictures.


----------



## Muttie

Morsue said:


> Perfect, I'm taking the car down in June and I'm thinking about taking the ferry to Ceuta and then take the road from Fnideq to the port (which is what, 20 km?) and then jump on the motorway to Casablanca. Hopefully we'll arrive during the day so we can take some pictures.


Hehe, nice! I hope you'll take some highway pictures then  The distance between Fnideq to the port is about 10-20 km i guess.  The highway connecting Ceuta to Tetouan is also finished btw, but you probably knew that.


----------



## Morsue

Muttie said:


> Hehe, nice! I hope you'll take some highway pictures then  The distance between Fnideq to the port is about 10-20 km i guess.  The highway connecting Ceuta to Tetouan is also finished btw, but you probably knew that.


Well, actually I didn't. I usually get that kind of information from lematin.ma but they havent posted any articles on the subject apart from the news of the inauguration of the motorway to Tanger Med. When was it opened? I drove on the part from Tetouan to M'Diq last summer but only during the night so I didn't see that much of the scenery.


----------



## Muttie

Morsue said:


> Well, actually I didn't. I usually get that kind of information from lematin.ma but they havent posted any articles on the subject apart from the news of the inauguration of the motorway to Tanger Med. When was it opened? I drove on the part from Tetouan to M'Diq last summer but only during the night so I didn't see that much of the scenery.


It was opened last July and is about 28 km long . It's not directly connected to Ceuta btw, but to Fnideq...which is like 2 km away from Ceuta  So if you want to go to Tetouan, you have actually two options. Taking the highway from Fnideq to Tetouan or taking the expressway which will lead you through cities as m'diq.


----------



## Morsue

Muttie said:


> It was opened last July and is about 28 km long . It's not directly connected to Ceuta btw, but to Fnideq...which is like 2 km away from Ceuta  So if you want to go to Tetouan, you have actually two options. Taking the highway from Fnideq to Tetouan or taking the expressway which will lead you through cities as m'diq.


Well there you have it, it was only opened to M'Diq last July. The remaining kms are yet to be opened.


----------



## Casawi

Chriszwolle said:


> What is the difference between Blue and Green signs?


Normally, you will only see the Blue signs on highways or as signs that directs you to a highway. A Green sign means you are leaving the highway. (I think )


----------



## Morsue

Casawi said:


> Normally, you will only see the Blue signs on highways or as signs that directs you to a highway. A Green sign means you are leaving the highway. (I think )


Well actually there isn't any real commonality yet. The signage in Morocco has been subject to change a lot since the early 90s. I think that the idea is that green signs are indicators towards expressways that aren't up to autoroute standards.

For example, at the junction between A3 and A5 just west of Mohammedia the blue signs point towards the Casablanca bypass, which is signed as a motorway/autoroute. The green signs point toward the Casablanca urban expressway which isn't signed as a motorway. Then again, I think that there are green signs at some exits on the A3 Casablanca-Rabat. 

If you are outside the motorway network, then following a blue sign will usually take you to a motorway. If you are on the network, blue signs are posted both towards exits and along the route. It's quite ambigous actually. They need to set some standards.

In 1998 when the first section of the Rabat-Fes motorway opened they started using a different, lighter shade of blue than previously used. The old shade is now only used on the Rabat-Larache stretch of the A1 to Tanger.


----------



## Morsue

Here's a little report on the newest stretch of motorway in Morocco. Opened on March 25th the A8 connects the new megaport of Tanger Med to the A1 just south of that city. It helps if you understand French.

http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/x4uwqn&v3=1&related=1


----------



## madao

nice nice you know what they must do build a highway between larache and tetouan that road is freakin dangerous in 2006 we past there by to go to sebta and it was horrible trucks couldn't climb the road road accidents i saw some tourists with caravan shaking on that road it wasn't a nice experience


----------



## Casawi

Morsue said:


> Well actually there isn't any real commonality yet. The signage in Morocco has been subject to change a lot since the early 90s. I think that the idea is that green signs are indicators towards expressways that aren't up to autoroute standards.
> 
> For example, at the junction between A3 and A5 just west of Mohammedia the blue signs point towards the Casablanca bypass, which is signed as a motorway/autoroute. The green signs point toward the Casablanca urban expressway which isn't signed as a motorway. Then again, I think that there are green signs at some exits on the A3 Casablanca-Rabat.
> 
> If you are outside the motorway network, then following a blue sign will usually take you to a motorway. If you are on the network, blue signs are posted both towards exits and along the route. It's quite ambigous actually. They need to set some standards.
> 
> In 1998 when the first section of the Rabat-Fes motorway opened they started using a different, lighter shade of blue than previously used. The old shade is now only used on the Rabat-Larache stretch of the A1 to Tanger.


So, my explaination wasn't that bad.. but I realize now that it's more complicated than I thought. It sounds like they haven't still figured out what to do.


----------



## Casawi

madao said:


> nice nice you know what they must do build a highway between larache and tetouan that road is freakin dangerous in 2006 we past there by to go to sebta and it was horrible trucks couldn't climb the road road accidents i saw some tourists with caravan shaking on that road it wasn't a nice experience


hé, we had the same experience in that year. We passed that road late in the evening.. It felt like we already travelled two days before we got in Tetouan hno: Since then I decided not to take the ferry from sebta anymore, at least not at night, because that road is too dangerous. 

Maybe a highway is not a neccesity on this part, but better maintenance, better signs, more light, and 2x2 at some (dangerous) parts would make a hell of a difference..


----------



## madao

Casawi said:


> hé, we had the same experience in that year. We passed that road late in the evening.. It felt like we already travelled two days before we got in Tetouan hno: Since then I decided not to take the ferry from sebta anymore, at least not at night, because that road is too dangerous.
> 
> Maybe a highway is not a neccesity on this part, but better maintenance, better signs, more light, and 2x2 at some (dangerous) parts would make a hell of a difference..


yeah indeed but they have that system there i dont know whats the name of it
roads who go up the mountain have two lains en the once going down 1 lane


----------



## Morsue

Are you talking about the RN2 between Tanger and Tetouan or the road from Sidi El Yamani past Dar Chaoui? The RN2 is becoming a 2x2 road and if you want to avoid the road past Dar Chaoui you can take the A1 to Tanger and then the A8 to Mellousa (first exit on the road to Tanger Med). It's a few kms longer but much more safe.

Btw, the ADM site for calls on offers is very good if you want to know what's going on. Besides the Rabat motorway bypass and the Berrechid-Beni Mellal motorway there is now information that there will be a motorway from Tit Mellil on the A5 to the A7 at Berrechid. I saw it in an old map from the Ministère de l'Equipment. I thought the project was dead but apparently it isn't. I think it's the road that passes by Mediouna on the picture below.

Berrechid will become a real motorway focal point in Morocco.


----------



## Slaoui




----------



## Slaoui

*Le FAD finance un tronçon de l’autoroute Fès-Oujda pour 50 millions de dollars *










La Société nationale des autoroutes du Maroc a signé, lundi à Abou Dhabi, un accord de prêt avec le Fonds d’Abou Dhabi pour le développement d’un montant de 50 millions de dollars pour le financement de la construction du tronçon Oued Inaouen-Taza de l’autoroute Fès-Oujda.

Ce tronçon de 16 km fait partie de l’autoroute qui reliera les villes de Fès et Taza et dont les travaux de construction ont été lancés en janvier et s’achèveront en 2010.
Le projet de l’autoroute Fès-Oujda (380 km), est la dernière étape du Plan national visant à construire 1.500 km des autoroutes à l’horizon 2010. Ce projet, qui constitue le prolongement de l’axe Rabat-Meknès-Fès, contribuera au développement économique et touristique de la ville d’Oujda et de toutes les régions qu’il traverse.


----------



## Muttie

Major Expressway Casablanca:

(By Bronson Dersey)


----------



## Morsue

That's the Route de la Mecque (Mecca Road). I wouldn't call it a major expressway. The road on the viaduct at the end of the picture however is he arterial Casablanca expressway.


----------



## Muttie




----------



## Muttie

Qwert said:


> Breathtaking pictures.kay: It's a pity they are not bigger.


Specially for you i mailed the photographer and asked whether he still had the bigger version of these pictures, and voila:


----------



## Muttie

Okey, uhm forum has gone mad... :nuts:


----------



## Muttie

I asked the photographer whether he could upload bigger versions of his pictures, and so he did:


----------



## Morsue

Crashbarriers are soooo shiny! 

Are there any versions of these pictures with even higher resolution? Especially that last one is really beautiful.


----------



## Majestic

^^Impressive! Are there 3 different motorways visible in the 2nd picture?


----------



## Morsue

No, those viaducs are for the not yet completed rail line to the Tanger Med port.


----------



## madao

I am speechless how beautifulll wowww

i love Morocco


----------



## Slaoui

Beautiful highways i love Morocco :cheers:​


----------



## Ali_B

I remark that two exits are situated far away from the neighbouring cities of Marrakech and Chichaoua. So I think they must also construct the routes to connect these exits with the national roads. In case of ChichaouaI think the exit is situated more than 20km from this tiny city and the national road 8 connecting Marrakech to Agadir.


----------



## Morsue

I would take the route displayed on that map too seriously. I think the real route follows the current national road much more closely.


----------



## Slaoui

autoroute Casablanca - Marrakech


















Aire de repos


----------



## Slaoui




----------



## Slaoui

*Higway Rabat to Meknes*


----------



## Verso

^ Excellent! Morocco and South Africa are African highway capitals. :cheers: My parents are just in Tanger, can't wait for a postcard. :banana:


----------



## Slaoui

Yes Morocco and South Africa are the 2 only countries to have the best highways of Africa. Your parents are on holiday in Tanger ? It'ss a beautiful city 
The postcard should not delay :lol:










*Settat*


----------



## Slaoui

*Rabat - Casablanca*


----------



## Slaoui

Fes - Meknes - Rabat highway


----------



## Gareth

They look very French inspired, Morocco's motorways, considering things like the broken shoulder line.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I thought it was a suburb of one of those 2 cities. (not sure which, I thought Casablanca).


----------



## Verso

Slaoui said:


> Fes - Meknes - Rabat highway


Isn't Mohammedia between Rabat and Casablanca?


----------



## Slaoui

Yes, they look like french ones but whith a Moroccan touch :lol:



Verso said:


> Isn't Mohammedia between Rabat and Casablanca?


yes it is.



> I thought it was a suburb of one of those 2 cities. (not sure which, I thought Casablanca).


For Rabat yes it is.

Others pics (always Meknes - Fes - Rabat) :


----------



## Verso

Slaoui said:


> yes it is.


Then why "Fes - Meknes - Rabat highway"?


----------



## Slaoui

Verso said:


> Then why "Fes - Meknes - Rabat highway"?


Because, the pics show us the motorways to go to Fes, Meknes and Rabat


----------



## Verso

^ Ok, from Casablanca.  Casablanca - Mohammedia - Rabat - Meknes - Fes?


----------



## Ali_B

Verso said:


> ^ Ok, from Casablanca.  Casablanca - Mohammedia - Rabat - Meknes - Fes?


It' the Rabat - Meknès - Fès highway. The first picture is of an exit nearby Mohammedia, a city near Casablanca on the Casa - Rabat highway, so IMO a mispost under the given title...


----------



## Slaoui

It's that, it's simple


----------



## Verso

Mistery solved.


----------



## entreact333

*highway settat - marrakech*


----------



## Slaoui

*Casablanca - Marrakech*


----------



## Slaoui




----------



## Muttie

I have made some pictures specially for this thread. Now they are not high quality as i took them from behind the dirty windscreen while i was driving


----------



## christos-greece

You have a nice road ^^ :cheers:


----------



## redstone

No cars?


----------



## Morsue

redstone said:


> No cars?


They're there alright. They're just not as many. The Moroccan motorway with the highest AADT (A3 Rabat-Casablanca) only reaches about 40.000. But that section is only 2x2 and is to be upgraded to 2x3 within three years.

As for the other motorways, most of them have just been inaugurated (A1 Rabat-Kenitra section only opened in 1995) and it takes time to learn someone why they should pay an extra fee just to drive their car somewhere. More and more are learning about the security benefits of grade-separated, one-way traffic.


----------



## Muttie

redstone said:


> No cars?


How do you call those things on the pictures then? Horses? 

Anyhow, some more pics i made:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I've never seen a Dutch road that quiet 

However, the Moroccan economy is emerging, so traffic will increase in the future. Better have an Autoroute now than when it's too late.


----------



## Muttie

Chriszwolle said:


> I've never seen a Dutch road that quiet
> 
> However, the Moroccan economy is emerging, so traffic will increase in the future. Better have an Autoroute now than when it's too late.


As soon as the port in Tanger is finished, i expect a surge in the amount of traffic. Especially truck traffic that is. Goods will be travelling by road from Tangier to Rabat/Casablanca and other major cities. Much of the traffic now is concentrated between Rabat/Casa. 

Since the N- roads in Morocco are pretty good, i dont think the amount of traffic on the highways will ever reach Dutch standards. Only if the N-roads get clogged, people will take the highway, otherwise....why should they pay money while they can get to their destination for free.


----------



## Muttie

Bonus N-Road pics specially made for Chris :


----------



## Muttie

Some more highway pics i made:


----------



## entreact333




----------



## entreact333




----------



## entreact333




----------



## Muttie

More N-Road pictures:


----------



## bebe.2006

The new roads in Morocco look great.


----------



## madao

Great photo's guys!!!
thank you very much


----------



## Slaoui

which motorway is it Muttie ?


----------



## Muttie

Slaoui said:


> which motorway is it Muttie ?


Im not sure which number it is, all i remember is that i took this pics on the road from Nador to Taza.


----------



## Muttie

More highway pics i took:


----------



## Muttie

And then, i passed the hot part of Morocco - Fes - Meknes (40 C) and went to the cooler north of the country (Tangier), it shows...look at the vegetation.

More pics:


----------



## christos-greece

Nice... trip


----------



## Slaoui




----------



## Morsue

^^ Casablanca-Marrakech?


----------



## Slaoui

Exactly !


----------



## Morsue

It looks like a screenshot from some tv show. Can that be the case?


----------



## Muttie

Morocco:


----------



## Slaoui

WV Passat the same one as my cousin, a very widespread car in Morocco !


----------



## Slaoui

Morsue said:


> It looks like a screenshot from some tv show. Can that be the case?


No, picture take from a bus


----------



## Meki

Casablanca



















Boys playing in Autoroute Casa


----------



## Meki

CASABLANCA AUTOROUTE



























NEW AUTOROUTE 










hahahahaha


----------



## Slaoui

At the toll :


----------



## karim aboussir

wow playing soccer in autoroute that is dangerous !! they got to be careful 
donkey in highway wow love it


----------



## Muttie

Highway towards Rabat:


----------



## entreact333

*morocco*


----------



## Morsue

Yeah, my screen isn't really that big so it can fit that entire picture into it.


----------



## Slaoui




----------



## entreact333

Morsue said:


> Yeah, my screen isn't really that big so it can fit that entire picture into it.


i think i brought the highway not the pic lol sorry


----------



## Muttie




----------



## Morsue

^^ A2 Rabat-Fes (between Khemmiset and Meknes)


----------



## Robosteve

Is that part of Trans-African Highway 1?


----------



## Muttie

Uhm, yep. A2 is indeed part of the trans-african highway.


----------



## VegaM

_TMJA = Vehicles per day_

http://www.adm.co.ma/trafic.cfm

For more details: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=28153170#post28153170


----------



## Muttie

Wow, thats a big change on some highways....


----------



## entreact333

*Morocco-Road to Marrakech*


----------



## Muttie




----------



## Slaoui

Muttie said:


> Wow, thats a big change on some highways....


Yep it's good :cheers:


----------



## Muttie




----------



## Muttie

A7 towards Marrakech - Morocco:


----------



## Muttie




----------



## Muttie




----------



## Muttie

N roads:


----------



## Slaoui

Nice pics ! :cheers:


----------



## Muttie




----------



## Morsue

Muttie said:


>


Where is that? I've never seen that type of barrier on a Moroccan motorway.


----------



## Muttie

Morsue said:


> Where is that? I've never seen that type of barrier on a Moroccan motorway.


Its the A6. Its a sound-barrier i guess.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It might we a windbreaker, it seems like a high viaduct.


----------



## Timon91

It would be useful on some Dutch motorway bridges. I posted a video before of a truck (on a bridge) being blown over by the strong wind hno:


----------



## PLH

How about the views? Imagine Brennero pass with these shelters...


----------



## Timon91

There's nothing special in case of the Netherlands. Brennero pass is another story, it's not the Netherlands


----------



## Muttie

ChrisZwolle said:


> It might we a windbreaker, it seems like a high viaduct.


Hmm, i guess you are right. It also has a metal bar in the middle. (Just above the normal barrier). There aint any houses in the neigbourhood, so a sound-barrier would be quiet useless.


----------



## Muttie




----------



## Muttie




----------



## christos-greece

That part of the road looks new ^^


----------



## Muttie




----------



## Morsue

Muttie said:


>


Egg cutters!


----------



## madao

Muttie said:


>


nice green this year 

because the heavy rain


----------



## Timon91

^^I'd actually think thos pictures would be taken in France, considering the landscape, it doesn't make me think of Morocco.


----------



## Muttie

Timon91 said:


> ^^I'd actually think thos pictures would be taken in France, considering the landscape, it doesn't make me think of Morocco.


Hehe, thats because a lot of people tend to think Morocco is all desert and mountains.


----------



## Muttie

Google earth perspective on some interchanges:


----------



## Morsue

^^All of those are on the Casablanca urban expressway which was designated an autoroute until 1994. On top is the western terminus at Beausejour, it's a regular urban boulevard except in the eastern direction. Then there's the Port interchange next to the Ouled Ziane bus station. Lastly we have the Aïn Harrouda interchange, this is where the Casablanca-Rabat autoroute starts (km 0).

I'm not sure, but I think all of these were built during the seventies.


----------



## Muttie

A4 Tanger - Tanger Med. 










A3:


----------



## Slaoui

I love this one :


----------



## Slaoui

*L'autoroute Beni Mellal-Berrechid : les travaux démarreront dans "4 à 5 mois" *


Beni Mellal, 22/12/08 - Les travaux de construction de l'autoroute Berrechid-Beni Mellal, longue de 172 km, démarreront dans "4 à 5 mois", a indiqué, lundi, le directeur du ministère de l'Equipement et des transports pour la région de Tadla-Azilal, M. Abdelbaki El Azhari.



Le tronçon qui coûtera 5,75 milliards DH et dont la construction s'inscrit dans le cadre du programme complémentaire des nouvelles liaisons autoroutières, desservira successivement les villes de Ben Ahmed, Khouribga, Oued Zem, Boujaâd et Kasbat Tadla.

Ce projet de "grande envergure longuement attendu " vise à accompagner le développement des régions s'étalant jusqu'aux pieds du Moyen et Grand Atlas, à décongestionner le trafic sur la route nationale N 11 et à lier la région à très fort potentiel agricole et touristique au réseau autoroutier national, a souligné M. El Azhari, lors d'une rencontre avec la presse.
Par ailleurs, le responsable a relevé que "des discussions sont en cours" pour la réalisation d'une voie express devant reliant Beni Mellal à Marrakech, soulignant également l'impact qu'aura l'extension de l'aéroport de Beni Mellal sur le désenclavement et le développement de la région.
"Avec ces projets structurants, la région se transformera en chantier ouvert", a-t-il ajouté.
M. El Azhari a aussi mis en exergue les efforts importants déployés pour moderniser et améliorer le niveau de service du réseau routier de la province de Beni-Mellal.

Ainsi, un montant d'environ 173 millions DH a été mobilisé durant les cinq dernières années pour la construction, l'aménagement et la maintenance de 233 Km de routes, ainsi que la construction de deux ouvrages d'art.
Par ailleurs, les travaux sont en cours sur 100 Km (construction, aménagement de routes), ainsi que la reconstruction d'un ouvrage d'art d'un coût global de 92 millions DH.

De même, une enveloppe budgétaire de 347 Millions DH sera débloquée entre 2009-2012 pour l'aménagement, la construction et la maintenance de 485 km de routes, la construction et la réparation de 4 ouvrages d'art.
La province de Beni Mellal a également bénéficié dans le cadre du 2ème Programme National de Routes Rurales (PNRR2) d'un linéaire de 354 km pour un montant de 220 Millions DH, ce qui permettra, selon M. El Azhari, d'augmenter le taux d'accessibilité de la population rurale au réseau routier de 68 pc en 2005 à 95 pc en fin 2012. 

Le 1er programme national des routes rurales (PNRR1) achevé en 2005 avait porté sur la construction de 113 Km et l'aménagement de 64 Km pour un montant de 105 Millions DH, rappelle-t-on.

Les stratégies et programmes routiers s'articulent notamment autour de la préservation et le renforcement de la cohésion de la société marocaine à travers la poursuite d'une politique sociale intégrée marquée par l'élargissement de l'accès des populations aux équipements et services et la résorption des déficits que connaît le monde rural en matière d'infrastructures et de services de base, a encore souligné M. El Azhari.
La province de Beni Mellal dispose d'un réseau routier long de 1.381 km dont 75 pc des routes revêtues.


----------



## Slaoui




----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ Could you give a brief translation of that French post?


----------



## Morsue

In essence it says that construction works for a motorway between Berrechid (Casablanca) and Beni Mellal will start in four to five months, and will cost 5,75 billion dirhams (€512m) for the whole stretch. No info on the length though.


----------



## Muttie

It says 172 km. But that will probably be the complete stretch. Because its impossible to build 172km of motorway with 512 million euro's.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ Might be possible if there aren't any expensive objects (tunnels/viaducts) and it goes through empty desert/arid land. I believe I've read somewhere the A20 in Northern Germany costed only 500.000 euros per kilometer in actual construction costs.


----------



## Morsue

Oh, 172 kms. missed that. Well actually €512m for 172 kms is about the average cost per km during the last 10 years on Moroccan motorway construction. I think I saw it on the Autoroutes du Maroc website that the most expensive motorway to construct so far was the Tanger Med port access with 74 mdh/km. This one only reaches some 33 mdh/km.


----------



## Muttie

Morsue said:


> Oh, 172 kms. missed that. Well actually €512m for 172 kms is about the average cost per km during the last 10 years on Moroccan motorway construction. I think I saw it on the Autoroutes du Maroc website that the most expensive motorway to construct so far was the Tanger Med port access with 74 mdh/km. This one only reaches some 33 mdh/km.


Wow, truly low cost. I thought it was way more expensive.


----------



## youo

these arnt motorways i dont think because there is only 2 lanes that is a duel carridgeway and a motorway is 3 laneshno:


----------



## Muttie

youo said:


> these arnt motorways i dont think because there is only 2 lanes that is a duel carridgeway and a motorway is 3 laneshno:


What are you talking about? Are you making up definitions? hno: These are highways - 120 km/h - barriers - Brake-down lane - Tollway's.

Dual carriage is a typical british invention actually. These are autoroutes, similar as highways we know in France and Spain - or motorways, as the english call them. The amount of lanes doesnt make a difference. To make things clear, most of the motorways in England are dual-carriage.


----------



## Muttie

Highway near Meknes



















Expressway near Rabat: (80 kph)


----------



## Timon91

Muttie said:


> Highway near Meknes
> 
> http://lh3.ggpht.com/_PfWQpCTxdn8/SVpQIufmYdI/AAAAAAAACJ0/RyOGMqBuC-g/s720/IMG_0352.JPG


Aren't there lots of accidents with trees over here? They're so close to the motorway. It almost looks like Belgium


----------



## Morsue

There probably is. Morocco is not one safe place for a motorist, that's for sure.


----------



## Muttie




----------



## Morsue

^^ A7 near Settat?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Doroga v Marrakech


----------



## Muttie

ChrisZwolle said:


> Doroga v Marrakech



Wow, you certainly know your languages


----------



## Muttie




----------



## Muttie

Reportage about the highway Casablanca-Rabat (2x2 will be 3x3).


----------



## Muttie

Opening of a part of the highway Marrakech - Agadir:


----------



## ardmacha

> these arnt motorways i dont think because there is only 2 lanes that is a duel carridgeway and a motorway is 3 lanes


Dual Carriageway is a road design meaning divided highway, it may have typically have 2 or 3 or even 4 lanes on each side. 

Motorway is a restricted highway, typically dual carriageway (but not always) but with traffic restrictions (no animals, bicycles etc) and grade separated junctions. 

Most motorways in the world have only two lanes each way.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ exactly, only a few countries seem to build 2x3 lanes nearly by default (Britain, Turkey and Pakistan come to mind).


----------



## enschede-er

Muttie said:


> Reportage about the highway Casablanca-Rabat (2x2 will be 3x3).



do you mean 2x3 or 3x3???


----------



## Morsue

He means 3x2


----------



## VegaM

Morocco has undoubtedly one of the largest highway network in Africa


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ What about Egypt or South Africa?


----------



## Muttie

More RN16 pics, taken by me:


----------



## karimR1

Im verry happy when the highway from Marrakesh to Agadir is finished. Because every year if we come to Morocco we have to go all the way to agadir. Thats not a big problem but the way from Marakkesh to Agadir, way Amskrout is verry dangerous right now.


----------



## Muttie

More RN16


----------



## Muttie

Autoroute A4 Tanger - Tanger Med


----------



## Muttie

N16 between Tanger Med & Ksar Sghir - expressway under construction


----------



## Slaoui

Good job :cheers:


----------



## reda2casa

Machallah thnx !


----------



## reda2casa

Highway Tangier - Assilah


----------



## entreact333




----------



## Muttie

Great pictures Entreact! Thnx


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Pics



Tetwani said:


> *Nationale (N-16) entre Tangemed et Fnideq ou "Castillejos"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Me


----------



## entreact333




----------



## entreact333




----------



## entreact333




----------



## Muttie

A7 (Casablanca - Marrakech)










A6 (Tetouan - Fnideq)


----------



## Muttie

To connect the major cities in the south of Morocco, the government made the decision to also broaden the RN18 (in 2006), to make it an "express way". The RN18 connects Agadir to Marrakech. This national road runs alongside the A7 highway which connects Casablanca with Marrakech and Agadir. The works on this national road have been finished, the highway is still under construction. 




























Passage underneath the A7 (highway):










Trucks on the right driving on and off for the construction of the A7:










More A7 construction: 










Source SSC user Gadiri


----------



## Muttie

Tetwani said:


> There are windmills in all the region
> 
> Koudia el Beida ones are close to RN16 and Ain el Hssen ones close to RN2



Ah yeah I see now. Besides, the RN2 still has yellow lines.


----------



## Muttie

A3 (Temara)


----------



## Norsko

Anyone in here know about a website with the Morocan road signs? In graphic.


----------



## Muttie

Tanger-Rabat


----------



## Muttie

Casablanca 










A7 Marrakech: 



















Take your pick - Toll highway or free national road!


----------



## CasaMor

Nice job Muttie!


----------



## Muttie

Car pile-up in both ways during heavy fog on the Casablanca-Rabat Highway


----------



## entreact333




----------



## Morsue

Muttie said:


> Car pile-up in both ways during heavy fog on the Casablanca-Rabat Highway


Wow, how many cars were involved? Any deaths or serious injuries?


----------



## Muttie

Morsue said:


> Wow, how many cars were involved? Any deaths or serious injuries?


As far as i know there were no deaths, a few people were slightly injured though.


----------



## Muttie

Some pictures of Moroccan national roads:


----------



## Muttie

A7 Gas station


----------



## D K

Le paysage est vraiment extraordinaire.


----------



## CasaMor

I love our highways!  Nice pis Muttie!


----------



## Muttie

Nice pis?  I hope you mean pics . 

Anyway, heres some video's showing the hard work of a Moroccan truck driver in Morocco. The last one is with highway footage.


----------



## CasaMor

^^ :lol: Yes pics! :lol:


----------



## CasaMor




----------



## D K

Nice pic. Did you take it yourself?


----------



## Marek.kvackaj

D K said:


> Nice pic. Did you take it yourself?


pic or piss :lol:


----------



## D K

It depends on your sexual orientation. Personally I meant pics.


----------



## Morsue

CasaMor said:


>


Nice one. This is the A7 northern Marrakech interchange. It's the only interchange with stack features in Morocco, but it only has three access routes so it's not a "real" stack. This perspective is coming from Agadir.


----------



## CasaMor

D K said:


> Nice pic. Did you take it yourself?


lla lkitha sur flickr! :lol:


----------



## Morsue

CasaMor said:


> lla lkitha sur flickr! :lol:


"No, I found it on flickr"


----------



## CasaMor

Morsue said:


> "No, I found it on flickr"


For whom are you translating? The asker understands arabic! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Muttie

Damn! Those are some nice pictures. The project is huge, looks great.


----------



## madao

Woww Great Pictures thanks


----------



## domtoren

*CYCLING ON THE MOTORWAY!!*



madao said:


> Tetouan - Sebta/Ceuta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2cuRWw-6ijs&feature=related
> 
> Tetouan South - Rincon
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qeJ4KXVuKd8&feature=related


Is cycling on the motorway permitted in Morocco? Even here in Holland it's forbidden and if police sees you you'd get a hefty fine. 
By the way, is there a trail or pistas network for camel caravans in Morocco?


----------



## Tomb Raider

domtoren said:


> Is cycling on the motorway permitted in Morocco? Even here in Holland it's forbidden and if police sees you you'd get a hefty fine.
> By the way, is there a trail or pistas network for camel caravans in Morocco?


No it's not because it is dangerous not even for mopeds, but you know, some people do not respect unfortunately hno:


----------



## Muttie

domtoren said:


> Is cycling on the motorway permitted in Morocco? Even here in Holland it's forbidden and if police sees you you'd get a hefty fine.
> By the way, is there a trail or pistas network for camel caravans in Morocco?


No. The photo was taken when the road wasn't officialy open. :lol: But some locals already used it by car and by bike  Anyhow, you get a fine and prolly a kick in the nuts if an officer finds you cycling on the highway.


----------



## entreact333

^^
maybe one of the workers in that highway


----------



## Slaoui

Muttie said:


> No. *The photo was taken when the road wasn't officialy open.* :lol: But some locals already used it by car and by bike  Anyhow, you get a fine and prolly a kick in the nuts if an officer finds you cycling on the highway.


Yep


----------



## Muttie

A7 towards Marrakech


----------



## Muttie

A7


----------



## Muttie

A4


----------



## Gadiri

Thank you Muttie.


----------



## Muttie




----------



## Uppsala

The motorways in Morocco are really nice. They looks very European and they are like a south end of European motorways. Morocco have infrastructure in a very European style. I like that 

But I miss one thing on the Moroccan motorways. They don’t have any exit-numbers at the junctions. Is it any plans to have exit-numbers at the Moroccan motorways like we have in many countries here in Europe?


----------



## Gadiri

Uppsala said:


> The motorways in Morocco are really nice. They looks very European and they are like a south end of European motorways. Morocco have infrastructure in a very European style. I like that
> 
> But I miss one thing on the Moroccan motorways. They don’t have any exit-numbers at the junctions. Is it any plans to have exit-numbers at the Moroccan motorways like we have in many countries here in Europe?


Morocco is a member of ASECAP.

ASECAP is the European professional Association of operators of toll road infrastructures. It gathers and represents 17 Full Members (France, Italy, Spain, Portugal, Greece, Norway, Austria, Hungary, Croatia, Serbia, Belgium, The Netherlands, the United Kingdom, Poland, Denmark, Slovenia and Ireland) and 4 Associate members (Germany, Morocco, the Slovak Republic and the Czech Republic). 
http://www.asecap.com/english/index.html

We have exits all 30 kilometers approximatively (sometimes less 10km for Tanger-med or Fnideq-Tetouan highway and sometimes more 40km for south highway), because we have toll's motorway. The difference is like autovia (free) and autopista (toll) in Spain.

But when there is a necessity, we built new exit to accompagne urban sprawl and big project like this one between Rabat and Kenitra.



Redalinho said:


>


----------



## Gadiri

Highway traffic for 2009. Sorry, this in french. English section of ADM website is under construction.http://www.adm.co.ma/en/

*Evolution du trafic autoroutier pendant l’année 2009​*
Date: 20/02/2010
Source: ADM

Au cours de l’année 2009, la circulation sur autoroutes a augmenté de 10.9% par rapport à l’année 2008, dépassant 11 millions de véhicules.km par jour. La croissance du trafic des véhicules légers est de 12,5% contre 10,7% pour le trafic des poids lourds. Le trafic autoroutier s’inscrit sur un chemin de forte croissance depuis plusieurs années et avait déjà connu, en 2008, une évolution de 12.7% par rapport à 2007. Le tableau suivant donne les trafics enregistrés en 2009 par axe et leur comparaison à l’année 2008.


http://www.adm.co.ma/news.cfm?id=46

In red highways opened or as soon opened (2010 Marrakech-Agadir and 2011 Fes-Oujda) and in blue higway programmed for 2012-2015. 

2011 1500km
2015 1875 km


----------



## Slaoui

We are the only african member of ASECAP.
That's because we have the biggest highway network in africa after SA 
We have some projects like : hotels/offices, securised parking for trucks, system for traffic control so the best is comming :cheers:


----------



## D K

Gadiri said:


> Morocco is a member of ASECAP.
> 
> ASECAP is the European professional Association of operators of toll road infrastructures. It gathers and represents 17 Full Members (France, Italy, Spain, Portugal, Greece, Norway, Austria, Hungary, Croatia, Serbia, Belgium, The Netherlands, the United Kingdom, Poland, Denmark, Slovenia and Ireland) and 4 Associate members (Germany, Morocco, the Slovak Republic and the Czech Republic).
> http://www.asecap.com/english/index.html
> 
> We have exits all 30 kilometers approximatively (sometimes less 10km for Tanger-med or Fnideq-Tetouan highway and sometimes more 40km for south highway), because we have toll's motorway. The difference is like autovia (free) and autopista (toll) in Spain.
> 
> But when there is a necessity, we built new exit to accompagne urban sprawl and big project like this one between Rabat and Kenitra.



Wow thanks for the map! I did not know about this exit!


----------



## Muttie

Source Google:


----------



## Muttie

Truck with gas bottles caught fire:


----------



## Morsue

Muttie said:


> Truck with gas bottles caught fire:


Those people are way too close to those exploding cannisters.


----------



## Muttie

Works on the enlargement (2x3) between Casa and Rabat


----------



## ChrisZwolle

When is the exact opening date of A7 Marrakech - Agadir? French Wikipedia states June 2010.


----------



## aaabbbccc

ChrisZwolle said:


> When is the exact opening date of A7 Marrakech - Agadir? French Wikipedia states June 2010.


Early 2011 ? I think


----------



## [Prinny Man]

^^

Probably this summer, or this fall...

Don't believe aaabbbccc, he is to pessimist ! :lol:


----------



## [Prinny Man]




----------



## Gadiri

ChrisZwolle said:


> When is the exact opening date of A7 Marrakech - Agadir? French Wikipedia states June 2010.


For this june. We don't know excatly when. King is know in North. But Saudi King left in Agadir yesterday. Maybe next wek. Until 10 days maximum.


----------



## Morsue

The Saudi king arrived in Agadir yesterday, but he was received only by the Moroccan king's younger brother. For an infrastructure investment like this in Morocco, it's customary that the king inaugurate it. He's currently at Nador, but he could go to Agadir with just a few hours notice. Some unconfirmed sources in the Moroccan forum say that it will open tomorrow, Monday. But as Gadiri says, it's most likely that traffic will begin to flow before the end of the month in order to accomodate the large number of Moroccan expatriates returning for the summer holidays.


----------



## [Prinny Man]

Good news ! 

The Highway Marrakech - Agadir will open in this month ! 

25/06/2 010


----------



## Morsue

[Prinny Man] said:


> Good news !
> 
> The Highway Marrakech - Agadir will open in this month !
> 
> 25/06/2 010


Next Friday! :cheers:


----------



## Gadiri

Opened by King's brother !

Now, Tanger-Agadir, less than 7 hours ! :banana:



> *Le Prince Moulay Rachid préside l'inauguration de l'autoroute Marrakech-Agadir
> Un investissement de près de 8 milliards de DH.​*
> SAR le Prince Moulay Rachid a présidé, lundi dans la commune de M'zoudia (province de Chichaoua), l'inauguration de l'autoroute Marrakech-Agadir, d'une longueur de 225 kilomètres, pour un investissement de près de 8 milliards de DH.
> 
> Le Prince Moulay Rachid a coupé le ruban inaugural de l'autoroute, après avoir suivi la présentation du projet par le ministre le ministre de l'Equipement et du Transport, M. Karim Ghellab, et le directeur général de la société des autoroutes du Maroc, M. Othmane Fassi-Fihri.
> 
> A cette occasion, M. Ghellab a présenté à Son Altesse Royale un livre sur l'autoroute Marrakech-Agadir.
> 
> Par la suite, SAR le Prince Moulay Rachid a emprunté l'autoroute sur 200 mètres aller-retour en voiture.
> 
> La réalisation de l'autoroute Marrakech-Agadir, qui a nécessité 4 millions de journées de travail, aura de multiples retombées sur les régions de Marrakech et d'Agadir notamment le développement du secteur touristique et des activités agricoles, l'accompagnement des aménagements industriels, l'augmentation des exportations à travers le renforcement des échanges commerciaux avec l'Europe, et l'attractivité des investissements étrangers.
> 
> Cette autoroute, lancée en janvier 2006 par SM le Roi Mohammed VI, permettra également d'atténuer l'enclavement d'une région à fort potentiel économique et de relier deux pôles touristiques importants du Maroc.
> 
> *Par cette nouvelle liaison autoroutière, le temps du trajet Tanger- Agadir, qui se faisait auparavant en plus de 14 heures, est désormais réduit de m**oitié*.
> 
> L'autoroute Marrakech- Agadir dessert, en plus de ces deux villes, Chichaoua et le Centre urbain d'Imintanout. Elle est composée de six sections fonctionnelles: bifurcation de Marrakech- échangeur de Marrakech Ouest, Marrakech ouest- Chichaoua, Chichaoua- Imintanout, Imintanout- Argana, Argana- Amskroud, et Amskroud- Agadir.
> 
> Cette autoroute comprend également un tunnel d'une longueur de 562 mètres, 13 viaducs d'une longueur totale de 2.921 m, 90 ponts et 55 passages pour piétons et pour véhicules.
> 
> Ces ouvrages ont nécessité la mise en oeuvre de 370.000 m3 et près de 45.000 tonnes d'acier.
> 
> Le relief montagneux traversé a généré un volume de terrassements très important puisqu'il a fallu réaliser plus de 37,5 millions de déblais et 27 millions de remblai, soit un total de près de 70 millions de m3.
> 
> La chaussée de cet axe a nécessité 380 tonnes de bitume, près de 2 millions de matériaux concassés et 2,1 millions de tonnes d'enrobés bitumineux.
> 
> A son arrivée, SAR le Prince Moulay Rachid a passé en revue un détachement des forces auxiliaires qui rendait les honneurs avant d'être salué par M. Karim Ghellab, les walis des régions Marrakech-Tensift- El Haouz et Souss-Massa-Drâa, respectivement MM. Mohamed Mhidia et Mohamed Boussaid, le président de la région de Marrakech-Tensift- El Haouz, M. Hamid Narjiss et le gouverneur de la province de Chichaoua, M. Abdelfettah Lebjioui.
> 
> Le Prince Moulay Rachid a également été salué par le président de la région d'Agadir, M. Brahim Hafidi, le colonel-major Mohamed Ouadi, commandant délégué de la place d'armes de Marrakech, le colonel-major Mohamed Khaled, commandant délégué de la place d'armes d'Agadir, ainsi que par M. Othmane Fassi-Fihri, Mme Amani Abouzayed, représentante de la Banque africaine de développement (BAD) au Maroc, l'ambassadeur du Portugal à Rabat, M. Joao Rosa, et les cadres du ministère de l'Equipement et du Transport ayant contribué à la mise en oeuvre du projet.
> 
> MAP


----------



## Uppsala

^^
So all part of the motorway from Marrakech to Agadir is open from today? Or is it only a part of that motorway?


----------



## [Prinny Man]

^^

All the parts ! :cheers:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Amazing. This has to be one of the biggest single road openings of the last decade in Europe or Africa. 225 km!


----------



## Uppsala

[Prinny Man] said:


> ^^
> 
> All the parts ! :cheers:


That's very nice! That means from now its possible to go from Europe to Agadir only with motorway, except from the ferry from Algeciras to Tanger. That's very good for Agadir to have this connection with Europe. Congratulations for you new motorway Agadir! :happy:


----------



## Uppsala

double, can this be deleted?


----------



## [Prinny Man]

We are waiting for a bridge...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A Strait of Gibraltar fixed link would be quite an engineering challenge. First of all, the Strait of Gibraltar is MUCH deeper than the English Channel, up to 900 meters deep. This doesn't support pillars, thus the main span of a suspension bridge would have to be incredible, much bigger than anything we know. 

A tunnel is also an option, but requires a longer route via an area that is less deep. Currently, the proposal is to construct a rail tunnel, but I don't think that's a viable idea, considering the Eurotunnel troubles, plus most Moroccans living in Europe travel by car, not by train. If you don't build a rail tunnel, it saves considerably in operational cost (less subsidies, you can toll cars € 100, but it is not accepted to have a 20 km train fare that is € 100).

Another downside of a train tunnel would mean it's length, because trains cannot take grades generally over 2 - 3%, the approaches would have to be much longer than the actual section under water. That would add an additional 20 - 25 kilometers of tunnel besides the section that is actually under water.

A road tunnel that descends and ascends 300 meters is not easy, but it has been done before, several Norwegian sub-sea tunnels reach lower than -200 meters.


----------



## Morsue

Oh, today already? Cool! Probably one of the most needed roads in all of Morocco. Two large towns with a high degree of trade. Some 40-50 percent of the traffic on the old road consisted of trucks. It was a very dangerous road to drive, very narrow, a lot of bends and also a lot of wreckless drivers. I drove it once, in 2002, and never again. With the new motorway I might once again consider traveling to the pearl of the Moroccan south 



ChrisZwolle said:


> Amazing. This has to be one of the biggest single road openings of the last decade in Europe or Africa. 225 km!


Well, not quite true. The first part, 50 kms long, opened in January of 2009 so the length of the road opened today was "only" 183 kms. Next year the whole road from Fez to Oujda will open at the same time. That's 320 kms like that. The only thing even close must be the east-west autoroute in Algeria. But even that has been opened bit by bit, and not in one large section of more than 320 kms I think.

Funny thing about the Algerian motorway is that they've built it all the way to the border, whereas the Moroccans are only connecting Oujda to the autoroute. The border has been closed since 1994 so the Algerian part from the last interchange to the border will of course be deserted, and even if they open the border it will take years before the Moroccan side is opened.


----------



## Gadiri

Uppsala said:


> That's very nice! That means from now its possible to go from *Europe to Agadir only with motorway*, except from the ferry from Algeciras to Tanger. That's very good for Agadir to have this connection with Europe. Congratulations for you new motorway Agadir! :happy:


*Around Rabat, we have a speedway, not an highway. But a bypass highway of 45km will opened in 2014 ! *

Thakns Ωρτimuş and Prinny man for their contributions on SSC Morocco















80Km/h pour les poids lourds,alors ca doit etre 100Km/h pour les voiture


----------



## psychomind

really nice amazing!


----------



## Gadiri

ChrisZwolle said:


> A Strait of Gibraltar fixed link would be quite an engineering challenge. First of all, the Strait of Gibraltar is MUCH deeper than the English Channel, up to 900 meters deep. This doesn't support pillars, thus the main span of a suspension bridge would have to be incredible, much bigger than anything we know.
> 
> A tunnel is also an option, but requires a longer route via an area that is less deep. Currently, the proposal is to construct a rail tunnel, but I don't think that's a viable idea, considering the Eurotunnel troubles, plus most Moroccans living in Europe travel by car, not by train. If you don't build a rail tunnel, it saves considerably in operational cost (less subsidies, you can toll cars € 100, but it is not accepted to have a 20 km train fare that is € 100).
> 
> Another downside of a train tunnel would mean it's length, because trains cannot take grades generally over 2 - 3%, the approaches would have to be much longer than the actual section under water. That would add an additional 20 - 25 kilometers of tunnel besides the section that is actually under water.
> 
> A road tunnel that descends and ascends 300 meters is not easy, but it has been done before, several Norwegian sub-sea tunnels reach lower than -200 meters.


According to official report, a bridge is quite impossible, because of the sea deep and the wind.

The tunnel is the only fixed solution. They want to make a tunnel like betwenne GB-France. With only one tunnel in a first time, and a second tunnel after the increase traffic. But for car passengers it's not a better solution. Because the time loosing for taking a train, it's the same for taking a ferry or a fast ferry.

It will be good for freight or passengers. With moroccan TGV, Rabat-Sevilla will be at 2h30 min and Madrid-Rabat less than 5 hours. It's not enought. We will see in 2015 with our 1st HSL Tanger-Kenitra if it could be a good thing.



ChrisZwolle said:


> A tunnel is also an option, but requires a longer route via an area that is less deep. Currently, the proposal is to construct a rail tunnel, but I don't think that's a viable idea, considering the Eurotunnel troubles, plus most Moroccans living in Europe travel by car, not by train. If you don't build a rail tunnel, it saves considerably in operational cost (less subsidies, you can toll cars € 100, but it is not accepted to have a 20 km train fare that is € 100).



Now for crossing Gibraltar straigt, we have a new harbour Tanger-med. But the straight crossing by car, it's the most expensive ferry line in world 120 euros for a car + 27 by passengers ! So the price is not the biggest problem.


----------



## Gadiri

*Marrakech-Agadir highway*

Thanks to Ωρτimuş


----------



## Gadiri

*Marrakech-Agadir highway tunnel*


----------



## Gadiri

*Daily traffic*



> *Evolution des recettes de péage et du trafic​*
> *TRAFIC*
> 
> 
> En 2009, *les trafics et les recettes de pé*age (ces dernières exprimées en TTC) ont évolué respectivement de *10,9 % et de 15,4%* par rapport à l’année 2008. L’écart entre les évolutions du trafic et de la recette est dû à la révision à la hausse du taux de la TVA (de 7% à 10%) appliquée au péage. Sur réseau stable, sans tenir compte de l’effet des sections nouvellement mises en service, les *évolutions de la circulation et des recettes de péage entre 2009 et 2008 *sont respectivement de *9,7% et de 12,5%.*






*Trafic moyen journalier par axe autoroutier *





http://www.adm.co.ma/key_exploitation.cfm


----------



## Gadiri

*Business figures*

*RECETTE

Recette par section : *


----------



## Gadiri

*Security figures*

*Evolution des indicateurs de sécurité*

Durant l’année 2009, le réseau autoroutier a enregistré :

1 107 accidents corporels dont 104 mortels ; 
614 blessés graves ; 
125 tués. 
La sécurité de la circulation sur le réseau autoroutier en exploitation a connu une nette amélioration durant l’année 2009 par rapport à l’année précédente. 

En effet, le tableau ci-après donne l’évolution des principaux indicateurs de la sécurité :




Le graphe ci-après trace l’évolution globale des taux de sécurité sur le réseau en exploitation au premier semestre durant les trois dernières années :



http://www.adm.co.ma/key_exploitation.cfm


----------



## Gadiri

*Time travels from Tanger med harbour*


----------



## eskandarany

Gadiri said:


>


:applause::applause::applause:مبروك عليكم! نفسي نروح اكادير على الطريق دا لما نزور المغرب المرة الجاية ان شاء الله


----------



## Morsue

eskandarany said:


> :applause::applause::applause:مبروك عليكم! نفسي نروح اكادير على الطريق دا لما نزور المغرب المرة الجاية ان شاء الله


English please! The above roughly translates into:



Google Translate said:


> Congratulations to you! Myself go and Agadir on the road to visit Morocco da Gaip time, God willing,


----------



## Gadiri

Moroccan highway network :

1100 km opened
1420 km in june 2011 with Fes-Oujda (320km)
1800 km in 2015 

:cheers:


----------



## eskandarany

Morsue said:


> English please! The above roughly translates into:


congratulations, i would love to try this road next time im in morocco


----------



## [Prinny Man]

Hi everyone ! 

Here's some pictures of the highway Marrakech - Agadir :


----------



## [Prinny Man]




----------



## [Prinny Man]




----------



## [Prinny Man]




----------



## [Prinny Man]




----------



## [Prinny Man]




----------



## [Prinny Man]




----------



## [Prinny Man]




----------



## [Prinny Man]




----------



## [Prinny Man]

The End.


----------



## [Prinny Man]




----------



## Ωρτimuş

The Rabat bypass motorway in project with his cable-stayed bridge over the bouregreg river


----------



## Ωρτimuş

The future cable-stayed bridge on the Rabat bypass motorway



> Bouregreg viaduct
> 
> For the last few years, ADM (Autoroutes du Maroc) has wished to build a cable-stayed bridge for the Kingdom of Morocco.
> After a first project studied on the Sebou Oued near Fes and led in 2005 up to the APD stage (detailed preliminary study) by a team composed of SETEC TPI, the architect Hervé Vadon (Strates) and TERRASOL for the geotechnical part, a second opportunity arose with the Rabat bypass motorway, as an alternative solution to a more classical viaduct composed of concrete segments.
> The same team presented an ambitious project with exceptional dimensions: a total length of 800 m with a central span of 375 m, a 100m high deck, and two 200m-high central pillars with an architecture inspired by the Arts of Islam.
> 
> terrasol.com


----------



## Ωρτimuş

Profile of the future cable-stayed bridge



















PDF / tpi.setec.fr


----------



## Ωρτimuş

PDF / tpi.setec.fr


----------



## Gadiri

You should opened a thread on the international bridge section Optimus like you do on moroccan forum, there is also a thread for Moulay Hassan bridge.


----------



## Tomb Raider

Marrakech-Agadir Highway :










































Pictures taken and posted by xRyan


























































Pictures taken and posted by BIDAOUI.


----------



## CasaMor

*Casablanca Bypass* by CasaMor


----------



## VegaM

Wow Awesome !!


----------



## CasaMor

*Marrakech - Agadir* by BIDAOUI for SSC Morocco


----------



## Attus

Great pictures. What does Rappel mean?


CasaMor said:


> *Marrakech - Agadir* by BIDAOUI for SSC Morocco


----------



## Muttie

Attus said:


> Great pictures. What does Rappel mean?


Rappel means "reminder".


----------



## Muttie

By SSC user xRyan


----------



## filsdupetit

The next Highway to open in morocco, by the summer of next year, Fes-Oujda, 321km, here's some photos of the on going Work by superanouar:


----------



## filsdupetit

The algerian Highway is ready to connect with this Highway, hope, it will lead to an opening of the border...


----------



## Gohdiaus

Masha'Allah, all the best


----------



## Gadiri

*Agadir-Marrakech Highway, from Agadir RN8 to 1first exit Taroudant (12km) *





Gadiri said:


> *La RN8 est dévié à partir de ce rond point, il faut emprunter 1km d'autoroute pour reprendre la RN8*





Gadiri said:


>





Gadiri said:


> *Franchissement d'oued*





Gadiri said:


>





Gadiri said:


> *Grosse erreur de la vie eco qui disait que les aires de services d'Argana et Imintanout était prête *:bash:
> 
> *150km, c'est Chichaoua*





Gadiri said:


> Même principe que la station service de Chichaoua. La station est accessible des 2 sens de circulation.





Gadiri said:


>





Gadiri said:


>


----------



## Muttie

Source Google:


----------



## Marokino

I cant wait to drive on the Marrakech-Agadir highway !


----------



## Muttie

A7


----------



## Muttie

A7 taken from pedestrian bridge between two gas-stations










By fabricevrigny


----------



## Muttie

A7 by ADM


----------



## Muttie

A7 By superanouar (SSC Morocco)


----------



## Muttie

A2 (by ADM)


----------



## Muttie

A7 by Tony Corelli


----------



## Slaoui




----------



## Uppsala

Slaoui said:


>


This part is nice. I think it must be the most expensive part at the new motorway from Marrakech to Agadir. :happy:


----------



## Muttie

[Prinny Man] said:


> Oui, toutes prises je crois !
> 
> Let see the pictures nao !
> 
> A2 :


Recent pics by Prinny-Man SSC Morocco


----------



## Muttie

SSC Morocco - Prinny Man



[Prinny Man] said:


>


----------



## Muttie

More made by Prinny Man on the A2



[Prinny Man] said:


>


----------



## Muttie

A2 SCC Morocco by Prinny Man



[Prinny Man] said:


>


----------



## Gadiri

Meknes - Fes highway

By yan_95










31/12/2010










31/12/2010


----------



## Gadiri

ZAOUIAT AIT MELLAL | TUNNEL | Agadir-Marrakech Highway | 564m | #Realized 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/thanachaiw/5098485728/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By South






By North


----------



## Gadiri

Conduril (Portugal) has stopped *enlargement of Casablanca-Rabat 2*3 *since several months. Now *Makyol (Turkey) will do it *:

Makyol has already done in Morocco :

*Tanger med Lechbaa RN16







Tanger-RN2


















Tetouan Mdiq*


----------



## Muttie

A1 By optimus, looks like they have put asphalt on the shoulder:





























Although not all parts of the highway:


----------



## Ωρτimuş

Rabat-Tangier Highway (A1)

Tollbooth





Roadworks





Tangier-Rabat





by Optimus


----------



## Ωρτimuş

Rabat-Tangier Highway (A1)
















by Optimus


----------



## Ωρτimuş

Rabat-Tangier Highway (A1)
















by Optimus


----------



## Gadiri

*Casablanca - Rabat highwy enlargement to 2*3 *

After the deal dealyed with Conduril (Portugal), SGTM (Morocco) and Makyol (Turkey) are working. 

The first section will be opened on june, and the end of work is for end 2012. 

[dailymotion]xgukuk[/dailymotion]


----------



## Gadiri

*Summer 2009 end near Tangier. *

Look at cars. A large majority are from Europe (moroccan citizens).


----------



## Gadiri

*Fes - Oujda highway*

*1 st Cable-Stayed Bridge in Morocco, 69 m *

By donquichotedelmedina

[dailymotion]xh1bzn[/dailymotion]







A other much more important will be built by chinese company Covec :

RABAT-SALÉ | Cable-Stayed Bridge | 955m Length | 200m Height | #Project 

*Cable-Stayed Bridge over the Bouregreg River *



> *Bouregreg viaduct
> 
> For the last few years, ADM (Autoroutes du Maroc) has wished to build a cable-stayed bridge for the Kingdom of Morocco.
> After a first project studied on the Sebou Oued near Fes and led in 2005 up to the APD stage (detailed preliminary study) by a team composed of SETEC TPI, the architect Hervé Vadon (Strates) and TERRASOL for the geotechnical part, a second opportunity arose with the Rabat bypass motorway, as an alternative solution to a more classical viaduct composed of concrete segments.
> The same team presented an ambitious project with exceptional dimensions: a total length of 800 m with a central span of 375 m, a 100m high deck, and two 200m-high central pillars with an architecture inspired by the Arts of Islam.
> 
> *terrasol.com





> *Premier pont à haubans du Maroc
> 
> A la demande d’Autoroutes du Maroc, Maroc setec, Terrasol, setec tpi et le cabinet d’architecture Strates ont réalisé les études complètes de conception du premier pont à haubans qui franchit l’Oued Bouregreg sur l’autoroute de contournement de Rabat.
> Le tablier à 2 fois 3 voies de 955 m de long est supporté par deux pylônes d’environ 200 m de haut. La travée centrale haubanée a une portée de 376 m.*
> 
> tpi.setec.fr


Le futur pont à haubans sur le Bouregreg


















PDF / tpi.setec.fr



Ωρτimuş;59160961 said:


> PDF / tpi.setec.fr





Ωρτimuş;59161597 said:


> Le pont haubané fait parti de l'Autoroute de Contournement (en projet) de Rabat-Salé
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ADM





Ωρτimuş;59172139 said:


> http://www.terrasol.com/fr/prestati...ur-le-franchissement-de-loued-bouregreg-rabat





Ωρτimuş;59172321 said:


>





Ωρτimuş;62663407 said:


> ADM





Gadiri said:


>





Gadiri said:


> Un viaduc similaire était prévu à Fes sur l'oued Sebou :
> 
> 
> 
> En plus gros que celui d'Optimus :
> 
> 
> http://www.terrasol.com/sites/default/files/references/pdf/OA08_-_Viaduc_Bouregreg.pdf





Ωρτimuş;70743031 said:


> *L'emplacement éventuel du futur pont suspendu sur le Bouregreg en avale du barrage Sidi Mohammed Ben Abdellah*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.codatu.org/francais/seminaires/Africites/Essakl_Boutaleb.pdf


----------



## Gadiri

By Prinny Man SSC Morocco 









edschonsett









edschonsett









edschonsett


----------



## Gadiri

From El Jadida

A new entry to Casablanca have been made. But instead to wrote Casablanca South or Casablanca West, they only wrote Lissafa. hno: 

The N11 has always traffic jam ! 



















CASABLANCA | Pénétrante d'Azbane | #Completed 



VegaM said:


> En bleu, la nouvelle pénétrante sud-ouest de Casablanca


----------



## Muttie

A7 Flickr


----------



## Muttie

A7 near Marrakech, towards Agadir. (Flickr)


----------



## CasaMor

*Marrakech - Agadir* by SSC user Superanouar


----------



## eskandarany

ما شاء الله


----------



## Muttie

On the way to Marrakech by Allouk, on Flickr


To Casablanca by Allouk, on Flickr


----------



## Morsue

One thing that annoys me with these roads are the plantation of trees and bushes in the median, but no safety measures to prevent cars from hitting them in case of accident. No guard rails, nothing.


----------



## Gadiri

Fes - Ouja highway UC

Za river and viaduc near Taourirt









panoramio by brahim


----------



## Muttie

A7 near Agadir


Sud du Maroc by sarouchk, on Flickr


----------



## Gadiri

*Casablanca - Tanger en 5min by donquichottedelmedina*


----------



## Slaoui

Morsue said:


> One thing that annoys me with these roads are the plantation of trees and bushes in the median, but no safety measures to prevent cars from hitting them in case of accident. No guard rails, nothing.


+1 :bash:

And not enough gas station on the network...


----------



## Gadiri




----------



## Gadiri

By donquichotedelmedina

_Autoroute Agadir-Marrakech








_

_Autoroute Agadir- Marrakech 










_​


----------



## Lebanese_Almaghrebia

Just beautiful and modern !


----------



## Gadiri

Meknes tool by tesytoon SSC Morocco forumer


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Is there already an exact opening date available for A9 Fès - Oujda? French wikipédia states it is June 2011.


----------



## Gadiri

ChrisZwolle said:


> Is there already an exact opening date available for A9 Fès - Oujda? French wikipédia states it is June 2011.


Wikipedia says right. June or maybe july. But nor exac date.

There are working day and night for opening it on time.

FEZ - OUJDA | Highway | 321 km | 10,7 MMDH | 2008-2011 (July) | #U-C 



tazi84110 said:


> autoroute en test?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> et aussi





Slaoui said:


> Autoroute Fès-Oujda: 84 millions de m3 de terre à déplacer​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> · Le Souverain donne le coup d’envoi du tronçon Fès-Oujda
> 
> · Les travaux dureront 42 mois sur un linéaire de 328 km
> 
> · Plus de 9,12 milliards de DH, hors études et achat des terrains​*
> 
> *C’est incontestablement un des plus importants chantiers autoroutiers que le Maroc ait jamais réalisé. *Le Souverain a en effet donné, hier à Fès sur la route d’Imouzzer, le coup d’envoi des travaux d’aménagement du tronçon Fès-Oujda.
> Longue de 328 km, cette infrastructure prolongera l’axe Rabat-Meknès-Fès, déjà en service, et constituera à terme un axe structurant est-ouest.
> Cette nouvelle voie de communication reste le plus grand axe autoroutier jamais mis en chantier par ADM.
> *Le projet comporte 10 échangeurs, dont 6 entre Fès et Taza.* Il intercepte de nombreuses routes, dont la RN6 reliant Fès à Oujda, deux voies ferrées (Fès-Oujda et Nador-Taourirt), un gazoduc et de nombreuses contraintes réseaux (ONE, OPEN, IAM). Le tracé franchit également de nombreux oueds dont celui de Sebou. Par ailleurs, de Fès, l’autoroute prend les collines d’assaut, pour mieux se laisser aller dans la plaine à partir de Taza. Elle traverse trois régions du Royaume (Fès-Boulemane, Taza-El Hoceïma-Taounate et l’Oriental).
> Son axe a été choisi de façon à suivre les crêtes des collines rencontrées. Ceci pour éviter autant que possible la traversée d’oueds, pour minimiser les terrassements qui resteront néanmoins importants.
> *Une véritable aventure qui va mobiliser des milliers d’hommes, d’ingénieurs, d’architectes et qui se traduira par le déplacement de plus de 84 millions de m3 de terre, la réalisation de 26 viaducs, 75 passages supérieurs, 16 passages inférieurs et 47 passages véhicules, en plus des nombreux ouvrages hydrauliques, passages piétons et passerelles. Le tout, pour un coût estimé à 9,125 milliards de DH, soit 28 millions de DH le kilomètre*, hors études et achat des terrains. Pour disposer du financement nécessaire, plusieurs bailleurs de fonds ont été approchés. Y figurent le Fonds koweïtien pour le développement économique arabe, le Fonds arabe pour le développement économique et social, la Banque européenne d’investissement, la Banque islamique de développement, le Fonds d’Abu Dhabi et le Fonds Opec. Signalons que la quotité de financement par voie d’emprunt s’élèverait à près de 70% du coût total du projet. *L’autoroute Fès-Oujda devrait être totalement en service en mi-2010, soit à peine 42 mois plus tard pour 328 km. *
> Pour respecter cette échéance, le linéaire du projet a été réparti en plusieurs sections. Rien que pour le tronçon Fès-Taza, 12 viaducs ont été extraits de cinq sections pour faire l’objet de 4 autres marchés principaux. Notons que la première section issue d’Oujda sera mise en chantier simultanément avec celles sortant de Fès.
> L’objectif est outre réaliser ce chantier en un temps record, évoluer dans *l’ultime ligne droite de l’ambitieux programme de 1.500 km d’autoroute à construire à l’horizon 2010. Ce qui permettra une véritable connexion des grands pôles économiques du Royaume*. «Il s’agit incontestablement d’une grande ouverture de la capitale spirituelle vers l’Oriental mais aussi un véritable chantier stratégique de développement de Fès», confie à L’Economiste Mohamed Rharrabi, wali de la région de Fès-Boulemane.
> L’axe Fès-Oujda favorisera bien sûr l’essor économique et touristique *de la capitale de l’Oriental, mais aussi de toutes les régions qu’il traversera (Sefrou, Ras Tabouda, Oued Amlil, Taza, M’Soun, Saka, Guercif, Taourirt, El Aioun et Berkane). *Si l’accès rapide à l’Oriental sera également un facteur crucial pour le développement, notamment touristique, de cette région, dont la richesse du patrimoine historique et la diversité de paysages en font l’une des plus belles du territoire. L’activité de la ville Fès ne sera pas des moindres.
> 
> L'économiste
> 
> 
> The longest one in Morocco ! :banana: :cheers:
> 
> www.mtpnet.gov.ma


The 10 exits :



Superanouar said:


> Il faut regarder l'illustration de l'article pour déjà avoir une idée. D'est en ouest, les échangeurs sont donc :
> 1/ El Aïoun Sidi Mellouk
> 2/ Taourirt
> 3/ Guercif
> 4/ Msoun
> 5/ Taza nord/future voie express
> 6/ Taza ouest
> 7/ Oued Amlil
> 8/ Ras Tabouda
> 9/ Peut-être la voie express vers Sefrou ou Sidi Harazem ?
> 10/ Peut-être la N8 et l'aéroport ?


----------



## Muttie

Good find Chris, it has also been in several other newspapers and newschannels. It certainly sounds official!


----------



## Gadiri

*Oujda - Fes, is opened today. :cheers:

Morocco : 1416km of highways.*

*Fes Oujda *









*1er programme autoroutier national*

Classement des km d'autoroutes en concession :

Allemagne 12 775
Espagne 8628
Italie 5724
Espagne 3362
Portugal 1695
Maroc 1416 
Grèce 917
Hongrie 912
Norvège 797
Serbie 603
Slovénie 593
Slovaquie 383
Pologne 300 





ADM

*Fes - Oujda, 1416 km d'autoroute réalisés. *









http://www.adm.co.ma/CD/DOCUMENTS/PLAQUETTES FES OUJDA/Plaquette Fès-Oujda.pdf


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ Congratulations  This is one of the largest motorway openings ever. 320 kilometers at once.


----------



## Gadiri

A member used the highway before the inauguration.

Some pics of Oujda-Highway expressway and then highway :



ilyesdemars said:


> Voici les photos tant attendue de cette fameuse autoroute désole pour la qualité des prises j'était en voiture j'ai fait ce que j'ai pu ^^! c'est la 1ere partie il y'en a encore !
> 
> pénetrante Oujda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Entrée d'autoroute et Autoroute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Péage de Taza - Ouest et Autoroute !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La suite dans quelques heures !!!





ilyesdemars said:


> La suite !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echangeur de Fès -_Est_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voie rapide Fès - Séfrou
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voila pour l'autoroute j'ésserai d'en reprendre au retour !!


----------



## Gadiri

*January-June 2011 traffic figures. And comparaison with others years.*



> *Evolution du trafic autoroutier pendant le premier semestre de l’année 2011
> 
> Date: 15/07/2011*
> Source: ADM
> 
> Au cours du premier semestre de l’année 2011, la circulation sur le réseau autoroutier a *augmenté de 22,5 % par rapport à la même période de l’année 2010*, dépassant 14 millions de véhicules.Kilomètres par jour. Le tableau suivant résume les trafics enregistrés par axe tout en indiquant le taux de leurs évolutions par rapport à l’an 2010.
> 
> *Sur les 22,5% de l’augmentation du trafic 15% proviennent de l’ouverture le 21 juin 2010 de l’autoroute Marrakech Agadir et 0,5% de la montée en charge du trafic sur la desserte du Port Tanger Med *après le transfert du transport voyageurs sur ce port, l’augmentation sur périmètre stable est de 7%.


http://www.adm.co.ma/news.cfm?id=70



Années précédentes :

2010



2009





2008 - 2009 



-----------------------







http://www.adm.co.ma/CD/RA/PLAQUETTE ADM EN CHIFFRES VA-VF.pdf


----------



## Gadiri

*Fes-Oujda, l'aboutissssement d'une autoroute*

Français : http://www.adm.co.ma/CD/DOCUMENTS/LIVRE FES -OUJDA VF.pdf
Arabe : http://www.adm.co.ma/CD/DOCUMENTS/LIVRE FES-OUJDA VA.pdf


----------



## Gadiri

Français : http://www.adm.co.ma/CD/DOCUMENTS/LIVRE FES -OUJDA VF.pdf
Arabe : http://www.adm.co.ma/CD/DOCUMENTS/LIVRE FES-OUJDA VA.pdf


----------



## Gadiri

ChrisZwolle said:


> ^^ Congratulations  This is one of the largest motorway openings ever. 320 kilometers at once.


Thank you.

1416km now, you can put it in your classment.


----------



## timo9




----------



## timo9




----------



## timo9

29 bridges and 84 million m² of ground moved along the 320 km.


----------



## timo9




----------



## Muttie




----------



## Verso

320 km? That's like crossing whole Slovenia.  Congratulations, the highway looks very well! :cheers:


----------



## Gadiri

*Telepeage in all the network, 1st in Casa-Rabat toll and 12months later everywhere *! ^^

From : Technological advances on Highways (Automatic tool, Panel Light Messages...) 




> *La mise en oeuvre du télépéage sur l'autoroute Casablanca - Rabat*





> *Le télépéage bientôt sur les autoroutes marocaines​Date: 27/07/2011
> Source: ADM*
> 
> Des encombrements se créent habituellement en été sur la barrière de péage de Bouznika, en particulier en fin d’après-midi où se rajoute la circulation de retour des plages. En cette fin de mois de juillet, la conjugaison d’une forte croissance annuelle du trafic sur *l’autoroute Rabat- Casablanca (plus de 57.000 Véhicules/jour actuellement)* et l’approche du mois de Ramadan Moubarak a créé des pointes de trafic et des délais d’attente encore supérieurs à pleine capacité de la gare.
> 
> Anticipant cette situation, *ADM avait déjà engagé un projet d’extension de la gare et initié un projet pilote de télépéage sur la gare de Bouznika*.
> 
> *Le projet d’extension est déjà attribué à l’entreprise ENPR pour l’ajout de 8 voies qui seront opérationnelles avant la prochaine saison estivale*. *Cet élargissement n’est qu’une réponse transitoire au problème de congestion car demain le télépéage prendra la relève*.
> 
> Le projet de mise en place d’un système de télépéage sur le site pilote de Bouznika avance en effet à grands pas avec l’objectif de faire bénéficier les premiers usagers de ce *service en début d’année prochaine*. La société nationale des autoroutes du Maroc vient de passer à cette fin un contrat avec une société leader mondial dans le domaine, pour la livraison des unités embarquées appelés aussi transpondeurs, TAG ou OBU (on board unit).
> 
> Ce système permettra aux abonnés dotés de TAG de *s’affranchir des droits de péage sans s’arrêter en maintenant une vitesse au niveau de la voie de l’ordre de 30 km/h.*
> 
> La mise en place du télépéage sur le réseau autoroutier s’inscrit dans le cadre d’un projet global initié depuis 2006 et qui vise à hisser la qualité du service rendu à l’usager via un recours aux technologies d’information avec tous les avantages que cela procure aux usagers de l’autoroute et à la collectivité notamment le gain du temps, l’usage optimal de l’infrastructure, l’économie de carburant et la préservation de l’environnement. *Une voie de télépéage a une capacité d’écoulement plus de 5 fois supérieure à la capacité d’une voie traditionnelle*.
> 
> Depuis cette date plusieurs phases ont été franchies comme la mise en place des préalables techniques qui comprennent la mise en place d’un réseau de télécommunication en fibre optique aujourd’hui installé sur tout le réseau et la conception et le déploiement d’une solution monétique installée et exploitée depuis le début de l’année en cours.
> 
> L’entrée en exploitation de ces nouveaux systèmes marquera la disparition progressive des méthodes traditionnelles de collecte du péage et ouvrira à terme la voie pour la dématérialisation de la perception du péage par la mise en place d’un système free-flow qui ne nécessitera plus l’existence de gares de péage.
> 
> *Dès achèvement des travaux du premier site pilote de télépéage à Bouznika, sa généralisation à l’ensemble du réseau sera lancée et durera environ 12 mois*.


http://www.adm.co.ma/news.cfm?id=71
Télépéage, SAE, Tetra, fibre optique ... un réseau qualitatif.:cheers: 





http://www.adm.co.ma/rapact2010/files/ra 2010 vf 2706.pdf



Gadiri said:


> *Espérons que ce soit la dernière génération de télépéage* qui soit mise en place, celle où l'on *peut passer la barrière à 30 km/h*. :cheers:





Gadiri said:


>





Ωρτimuş;69432687 said:


> http://www.maroc-hebdo.press.ma/MHinternet/Archives_881/pdf_881/page38et39.pdf


----------



## Uppsala

When do they open a motorway that link together the Moroccan motorways with the Algerian?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

When Hell Freezes Over


----------



## ForteTwo

So when they do finally settle their differences and build a connecting motorway/expressway, they should call it "الجحيم يتجمد على الطريق السريع" (Or a better translation of "Hell Freezes Over Motorway" than Google)


----------



## Snassni

Algeria built their highway till the border and it looks like the realtionships is getting better. Morocco will get Algerian Gaz and they have signed some accords in different key areas like food and agriculture.


----------



## Uppsala

Snassni said:


> Algeria built their highway till the border and it looks like the realtionships is getting better. Morocco will get Algerian Gaz and they have signed some accords in different key areas like food and agriculture.


How long is the missing link from Moroccan motorways to the Algerian now?


----------



## Lebanese_Almaghrebia

Uppsala said:


> How long is the missing link from Moroccan motorways to the Algerian now?


I think +/- 10 km, but i am not sure.


----------



## timo9

Uppsala said:


> How long is the missing link from Moroccan motorways to the Algerian now?


About 20 km


----------



## timo9

Screenshots from the snrt jt


----------



## timo9

www.lavieeco.com


----------



## timo9




----------



## timo9

Screenshots from the SNRT news


----------



## Snassni

timo9 did you drive on it yet?


----------



## eskandarany

ألف مبروك عليكم - إن شاء الله قريباً نعرف نسوق من القاهرة لغاية الدار البيضاء على الطرق السريعة
FELICITATIONS


----------



## Gadiri

Lebanese_Almaghrebia said:


> I think +/- 10 km, but i am not sure.





timo9 said:


> About *20 km*





Uppsala said:


> How long is the missing link from Moroccan motorways to the Algerian now?



OUJDA - TLEMCEN | Highway | #Project 

20km




Gadiri said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> Lorsqu'il y aura cette autoroute, il y aura un échangeur avec la N2 au Sud de l'aéroport. Mais cela ne conditionne pas l'autoroute Oujda-Nador.
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Lebanese_Almaghrebia

eskandarany said:


> ألف مبروك عليكم - إن شاء الله قريباً نعرف نسوق من القاهرة لغاية الدار البيضاء على الطرق السريعة
> FELICITATIONS


Inchallah


----------



## Lebanese_Almaghrebia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JOZ-VD2_u6w&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Morsue

Lebanese_Almaghrebia said:


>


^^


----------



## Muttie

By Optimus.


----------



## CasaMor

*Casablanca*


















by CK ONE


----------



## Muttie

A3 Casablanca-Rabat


DSC09396 by Alfonso , on Flickr


----------



## Muttie

A1 Rabat - Tanger


DSC09415 by Alfonso , on Flickr


----------



## Road_UK

I really enjoy seeing these pictures, and hope to get to drive there more often. So far I've only been in Tangiers,on a daytrip from Spain. 
Is it really like driving in France?


----------



## Morsue

Road_UK said:


> I really enjoy seeing these pictures, and hope to get to drive there more often. So far I've only been in Tangiers,on a daytrip from Spain.
> Is it really like driving in France?


Driving on the motorways can be, but generally drivers tend to be more aggressive on the roads in the sense that they will take more chances when overtaking for example. Lane discipline in more populated areas is really bad.


----------



## Muttie

Youssef said:


> Ras Tabouda - Tahla
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Je n'ai malheureusement pas pu prendre tous les ponts en photos, mais y en a vraiment beaucoup)


SSC Morocco


----------



## timo9

Snassni said:


> timo9 did you drive on it yet?


not yet


----------



## Gadiri

*Agadir - Marrakech*

By Optimus



> Autoroute A7 : Agadir - Marrakech
> 00:00 Sortie d'aire de service Afriquia Agadir
> 03:00 Gare de péage d'Ameskroud
> 04:10 Panneau : Marrakech 186 km
> 05:00 Réserve de biosphère de l'arganeraie
> 14:00 Pont sur Oued Iyig
> 19:50 Pont sur Oued Esghiouer
> 20:40 Bassin hydraulique de Souss Massa - Barrage d'Abdelmoumen
> 22:16 La route nationale N8






















*Aire de service Imintanoute (Autoroute Agadir-Marrakech) *


----------



## CasaMor

by CasaMor

*Tetouan - Tangiers expressway*


----------



## CasaMor

*A7 | Marrakech - Agadir* by donquichotedelmedina


----------



## Uppsala

CasaMor said:


> *A7 | Marrakech - Agadir* by donquichotedelmedina


This picture is very nice.


----------



## donquichotedelmedina

_Highway A7 





_​


----------



## donquichotedelmedina

edit


----------



## Lebanese_Almaghrebia

Nice! Very modern and European looking!


----------



## yan_95

*Snow on A7 ( Marrakesh - Agadir )
*




yyk55


----------



## Anfa

CasaMor said:


> by CasaMor
> 
> *A1 | Rabat - Tanger*


:cheers:

Je te les pique, j'en ai besoin kay:


----------



## Norsko

What is the difference between white on green and blue on white signage? Do not both indicate non motorway?


----------



## CasaMor

Anfa said:


> :cheers:
> 
> Je te les pique, j'en ai besoin kay:


Fais comme chez toi. 



Norsko said:


> What is the difference between white on green and blue on white signage? Do not both indicate non motorway?


Blue = motorway
Green = expressway
White = national road (2*1)


----------



## madao

Yes so on the picture either you go to Tetouan by motorway or if you don't want to pay you can use the national road.

Very dangerous that national road from the interchange on the picture to Tetouan


----------



## Tetwani

madao said:


> Very dangerous that national road from the interchange on the picture to Tetouan


The road is not dangerous, it's not different from the roads you can find in Europe. The only dangerous thing is the Moroccan drivers (at least some of them)


----------



## Morsue

Tetwani said:


> The road is not dangerous, it's not different from the roads you can find in Europe. The only dangerous thing is the Moroccan drivers (at least some of them)


But it is actually quite dangerous. It's narrow and curvy and a lot of buses circulate on it at high speeds. And of course Moroccan drivers are a bit suicidal...


----------



## D K

CasaMor said:


> Fais comme chez toi.
> 
> 
> 
> Blue = motorway
> Green = expressway
> White = national road (2*1)


Are you sure of that?
I rather think green signs are for exits (because there is no expressway from the A1 exit to Sidi Allal Tazi - as an example because it appears on the picture).
By the way I am not a fan of the moroccan highways signs: too basic and lacking information (national road numbers, colors, ...).


----------



## Morsue

As far as I understand the whole Moroccan signage is undergoing a revision to meet higher standards. Currently, road numbers aren't even indicated. Driving has to be done by using indicative towns.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

What is the next Autoroute opening? Rabat bypass?


----------



## CasaMor

ChrisZwolle said:


> What is the next Autoroute opening? Rabat bypass?


2012 : Casablanca - Rabat enlargement | 2*2 -> 2*3
2013 : Berrechid - Beni Mellal
2014 : Rabat bypass


----------



## Superanouar

And El Jadida - Safi (140 km) in 2015


----------



## seem

Uppsala said:


> This picture is very nice.


Beautifle landscape and motorway indeed. :cheers:


----------



## Morsue

Highway is not the same as autoroute. The N1 is definitely a highway.


----------



## Tetwani

Muttie said:


> Not a highway (expressway) - but a nice video (and awesome view of the Agadir bay around 4:00)


highway is any public road (including expressways)


----------



## donquichotedelmedina

edit


----------



## khoojyh

donquichotedelmedina said:


>


This is race track?


----------



## donquichotedelmedina

edit


----------



## donquichotedelmedina

edit


----------



## donquichotedelmedina

_

Highway Fes-Rabat_​


----------



## cs7even

magnifique donquichote, continue a poster !


----------



## Muttie

They are working hard on upgrading the A3!


----------



## Gadiri

*Fes-Oujda *



> Cette vidéo est à regarder en plein écran HD 1080p. Taza -Fes autoroute est accéléré en 6 fois. la vidéo de et le montage de Youssef Touzani. le* 29/06/2011*.http://yousseftouzani.free.fr/http://www.panoramio.com/user/6153725
> http://www.youtube.com/user/Theytouzani?ob=0&feature=results_main


----------



## Gadiri

*Marrakech - Casablanca under rain*


----------



## Gadiri

*Aire de service sur l'Autoroute Agadir-Marrakech *


----------



## Gadiri

A3 | RABAT - CASABLANCA | *Highway Enlargement 2X3* | 63 km | 1 MMDH | #U-C (2009-2012) 












--------

*Trajet Autoroute [A3] Rabat-Casablanca - 12/03/2012 *


----------



## Tetwani

khoojyh said:


> This is race track?


:lol: a race track!! :nuts: No just a motorway


----------



## Aldebaran89

Gadiri said:


> *Marrakech - Casablanca under rain*



OMG ! awesome scenery !


----------



## Aldebaran89

Marrakech


----------



## donquichotedelmedina

edit


----------



## donquichotedelmedina

edit


----------



## Kamal80




----------



## Muttie

A3 between Rabat and Casablanca:


----------



## Muttie




----------



## ChrisZwolle

Any photos from the construction of A11? The alignment is well visible on Google Earth imagery.

A11 runs from Berrechid to Beni Mellal near the Atlas Mountains.


----------



## donquichotedelmedina

donquichotedelmedina said:


> _
> 
> Early in the morning. Highway & great south landscape._​


_ Number 2_ 

]​


----------



## Aldebaran89




----------



## Aldebaran89

by Optimus


----------



## salim_rbt

ChrisZwolle said:


> Any photos from the construction of A11? The alignment is well visible on Google Earth imagery.
> 
> A11 runs from Berrechid to Beni Mellal near the Atlas Mountains.








http://cityscapes.ma


----------



## salim_rbt

la A3


----------



## donquichotedelmedina

_Thank you for sharing Salim.




A3 Highway elargement ( Rabat-Casablanca)






Click to expand...

_


----------



## Muttie

Taken by me on 20/06/2012. A2 between Fez and Oujda.


----------



## Muttie

Fez - Rabat

Pictures by me:


----------



## Muttie

By me (Fez - Rabat)


----------



## donquichotedelmedina

_A 11 Beni Mellal-Berrechid U-C
New highway under construction

















_​


----------



## Aldebaran89




----------



## Muttie

A7 Marrakech Agadir




























A2 near Tanger










A2 near Larache


----------



## Nigel20

Nice images:cheers:


----------



## Muttie

A7 Marrakech


----------



## donquichotedelmedina

_A road trip in under two Minutes between Casablanca-Marrakech 





_


----------



## adamelstar

*By Salim_rbt. (cityscapes.ma).

Marrakech- Agadir
* 16-11-2012.


----------



## adamelstar

*By Salim_rbt. (Cityscapes.ma).*

*Casablanca- Marrakech. 15-11-2012*










*
By Optimus.

Casablanca- Marrakech. 28-11-2012.*


----------



## adamelstar




----------



## MichiH

Which motorway or expressway projects are currently u/c (or have been completed in 2014)?

*A11:* Khouribga – Beni Mellal 12 95km (April 2010 to 17th May 2014) – ? – map
*A1:* Rabat-East (A2) – Sale El Jadida 21 5.1km (2010 to 2014) – ? – map
*A1:* Sale El Jadida – Skhirat (A3) 12 36.0km (2010 to 2014) – ? – map
*A11:* Berrechid (A7) – Khouribga 12 75km (April 2010 to Early 2015) – ? – map

Is the list complete?
Are there project pages?
Is the expected opening of the Rabat ringroad still correct?
The the A1 numbering for the Rabat ringroad correct?


----------



## brahimweldl7aja

MichiH said:


> Which motorway or expressway projects are currently u/c (or have been completed in 2014)?
> 
> *A11:* Khouribga – Beni Mellal 12 95km (April 2010 to 17th May 2014) – ? – map
> *A1:* Rabat-East (A2) – Sale El Jadida 21 5.1km (2010 to 2014) – ? – map
> *A1:* Sale El Jadida – Skhirat (A3) 12 36.0km (2010 to 2014) – ? – map
> *A11:* Berrechid (A7) – Khouribga 12 75km (April 2010 to Early 2015) – ? – map
> 
> Is the list complete?
> Are there project pages?
> Is the expected opening of the Rabat ringroad still correct?
> The the A1 numbering for the Rabat ringroad correct?


the list will be complete if you add the Safi Eljadida motorway 143 km (Thread in the moroccan forum) (map )

Adm chose 4 as the number for the berrechid khouribga motorway (screenshot) (A4 berrechid beni mellal motorway Thread) the remaining segment is dut to open in july next year according to a sscm forumer who works for the national motorway company ADM 

the rabat ringroad won't open this year i think end of 2015 ( thread) (955m Cable-Stayed Bridge thread)
we'll have to wait for the project to complet before we know which number has been assigned for

and here's a map










red: U-C


----------



## MichiH

brahimweldl7aja said:


> the list will be complete if you add the Safi Eljadida motorway 143 km (Thread in the moroccan forum) (map )


Thank you . I've checked the thread partial but I couldn't find all required info. Is the project splitted into four sections which will be opened individual? When have the works been started on the sections, when will the sections been opened for traffic? Thanks in advance .

PS: There are currently no expressways u/c (two carriageways, grade-separated and access-controlled)?


----------



## Uppsala

When will they finish the Moroccan motorway A2 with Algerian motorway A1? The Algerian motorway A1 goes directly to the border. But the Moroccan motorway A2 is still some way from Oujda to the border. When is the last part from Oujda to the border to be ready so Moroccan and Algerian motorways are connected?


----------



## sotonsi

^^ the border is closed, and while Algeria decided to build up to the border, Morocco are taking a more pragmatic approach and not building bits that would serve no purpose until the geopolitical situation changes.


----------



## Kanadzie

I don't know if I would call it "pragmatic", maybe "asshole" is a better word  Just open the border!


----------



## sotonsi

Kanadzie said:


> I don't know if I would call it "pragmatic", maybe "asshole" is a better word  Just open the border!


Algeria are the ones who closed the border!


----------



## Kanadzie

Ah this I did not know... so Algeria is both stupid _and _asshole :lol:


----------



## brahimweldl7aja

MichiH said:


> Thank you . I've checked the thread partial but I couldn't find all required info. Is the project splitted into four sections which will be opened individual? When have the works been started on the sections, when will the sections been opened for traffic? Thanks in advance .
> 
> PS: There are currently no expressways u/c (two carriageways, grade-separated and access-controlled)?


as the case with other motorways here, this project was also split into four lots, works on the first two starting from eljadida(20,6+38,6) will be carried by moroccan construction companies (hajji and Houar), the Turkish Nurol won the tender to construct the last two sections (82 km) (map)
the fes oujda motorway ,although long (320 km and was split into several lots was opened as one block in summer 2011 so i doubt that this motorway will be opened progressively 
works on the motorway started in April 2013 it's expected to finish by 2015 but motorway construction in morocco is slow and you can easily have a one year delay so i would say 2016 

the only grade-separated and access-controlled roads in morocco are the motorways,and what we call expressways in our subforum are just dualized 1+1 national roads ( example)
U-C:
national road N2 will be dualized between ahfir and nador 90km (northeast )
national N2 and regional road R505 between taza and alhoceima 148km 
national road N1 between massa bridge and tiznit 30 km
provincial road P4404 betwwen larache and kasr kebir 27 km


----------



## Muttie

Morocco A3














































by Mhamed Zarkouan


----------



## Reda_

A3




A2




By me


----------



## Peines

Really very nice roads in Morocco :cheers:

I have a story when I went between Khouribga and Beni Mellal, today, the link between Khouribga and A11 is under construction and it look like a goat path (gravel road) rather a road that would lead to a highway, but no problem, I have a Land Rover, so it was fun compared to the N11 cause is like any main road in Spain: slow traffic and idiots who endanger their lives and those of others. The A11 has no traffic: I was the only one driver for 80km. I love empty roads 

Also, as spaniard, the toll and gasoil prices are awesome, less than 0,80€/L for diesel.

On A3 I saw an numbered exit, the only one that I saw in Morocco, and that brings me to the question of *why there is no exit numbered nor Motorway signage with route numbers*?. Route numbers on Motorways and Exit numbers are pretty useful.


----------



## HB07

Peines said:


> Really very nice roads in Morocco :cheers:
> 
> I have a story when I went between Khouribga and Beni Mellal, today, the link between Khouribga and A11 is under construction and it look like a goat path (gravel road) rather a road that would lead to a highway, but no problem, I have a Land Rover, so it was fun compared to the N11 cause is like any main road in Spain: slow traffic and idiots who endanger their lives and those of others. The A11 has no traffic: I was the only one driver for 80km. I love empty roads
> 
> Also, as spaniard, the toll and gasoil prices are awesome, less than 0,80€/L for diesel.
> 
> *On A3 I saw an numbered exit, the only one that I saw in Morocco, and that brings me to the question of why there is no exit numbered nor Motorway signage with route numbers*?. Route numbers on Motorways and Exit numbers are pretty useful.


You must talk about the Exit 17 in Skhirat, it's the newly numbered exit, maybe ADM will generalize the numbers for other exists. for now there is no official communication about that from ADM. ^^

Others membres in SSC Morocco, observed that the network was renamed recently, the A3 will become A1 for example, and the number "17" in Skhirat exist corresponds to the km 17...

well maybe we'll have some more explanations from ADM in the next months


----------



## timo9

Uppsala said:


> When will they finish the Moroccan motorway A2 with Algerian motorway A1? The Algerian motorway A1 goes directly to the border. But the Moroccan motorway A2 is still some way from Oujda to the border. When is the last part from Oujda to the border to be ready so Moroccan and Algerian motorways are connected?


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1009321&page=20


----------



## Gadiri




----------



## Muttie

A3 Morocco:










Source: Panoramio.


----------



## Gibraltar Morocco

Has anyone seen cable barriers in use on Moroccan highways? They are cheaper than guardrail, and much safer when collisions occur. How can I introduce a new product to the autoroute market here?

http://www.gibraltartx.com/


----------



## jdb.2

I have seen them in old pictures of the A3:


Muttie said:


>


But after the widening they were replaced with steel or concrete.
On autoroutes concrete seems to be the standard in Morocco. When the median is wide, no barriers are used except steel barriers to protect against bridge pillars and signposts.

But they might be a good idea for voies expresse (non-autoroute expressways) that usually have very narrow medians with limited space, like in this example:





In Sweden they are also used that way:
http://www.baltris.eu/res/Guard-rail-road-in-Sweden-.jpg


----------



## Gibraltar Morocco

Thanks for that jdb.2! Normally cable barriers are installed when the median is wide enough to allow for large deflections without endangering oncoming traffic...that way the posts can be spaced out for cost savings. The picture from Sweden may be cost prohibitive compared with concrete or guardrail because of the high # of posts needed - they are spaced very close together! 

But even when medians are wide...crossover accidents still happen - like in Meknes this past week. Cable barriers greatly reduce these unnecessary deaths. 

I wonder why Morocco stopped using cable barriers? Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## temp_user

A1


timo9 said:


>


----------



## geogregor

Are there any (even long distance) plans for improving roads crossing the Atlas Mountains. I was travelling last year from Marrakesh to Ouarzazate and the main road is narrow and dangerous.

Of course terrain is challenging (to say the least) so it doesn't have to be full blown motorway but some improvements (climbing lanes here and there, passing places, maybe tunnel or two) would be nice.

And roads on the outskirts of Marrakeh definitely warrant dualling to deal with the suburban traffic (anything from the shiny new cars to tractors and animal carts)


----------



## The-s

The road going from Marrakech to Ouarzazate is under enlargement to be an 2x2 road (maybe it will even go further to Zagora).
*RN9 | MARRAKECH - OUARZAZATE - ZAGORA | Expressway 2*2 (41km) | 3ème voie col Tichka (28km) | 175 km | 2 MMDH | #U-C*

There is also a planned highway - long term maybe - that will go from Marrakech to Beni Mellal.


----------



## Lopetegui

great


----------



## geogregor

The-s said:


> The road going from Marrakech to Ouarzazate is under enlargement to be an 2x2 road (maybe it will even go further to Zagora).
> *RN9 | MARRAKECH - OUARZAZATE - ZAGORA | Expressway 2*2 (41km) | 3ème voie col Tichka (28km) | 175 km | 2 MMDH | #U-C*
> 
> There is also a planned highway - long term maybe - that will go from Marrakech to Beni Mellal.


Any more details?
What's the timeline of the project?
Or is it just vague idea: "we will build highway there one day"

Sorry but I don't speak much French to check the link


----------



## The-s

@geogregor: Sorry, not much info about it, this highway is planned by ADM, according to a recent article in Moroccan press, along with other highway projects, such as :

Agadir-Guelmim | Safi- Marrakech | Guercif-Nador | Meknès-Fès –Tétouan-Tanger | Fès-Taounate-Taza.

The article in French : Media24. (Google translate may help)


----------



## MichiH

The-s said:


> @geogregor: Sorry, not much info about it, this highway is planned by ADM, according to a recent article in Moroccan press, along with other highway projects, such as :
> 
> Agadir-Guelmim | Safi- Marrakech | Guercif-Nador | Meknès-Fès –Tétouan-Tanger | Fès-Taounate-Taza.
> 
> The article in French : Media24. (Google translate may help)


I'm also interested in more detail. Will the road have motorway/expressway standard (carriageways with each 2 lanes, grade-separated and access-controlled)?

Google Translate does not help because I cannot copy the text .




The-s said:


> The road going from Marrakech to Ouarzazate is under enlargement to be an 2x2 road (maybe it will even go further to Zagora).
> *RN9 | MARRAKECH - OUARZAZATE - ZAGORA | Expressway 2*2 (41km) | 3ème voie col Tichka (28km) | 175 km | 2 MMDH | #U-C*


If I got it right, only 41km will feature 2x2 lanes? And it should be already u/c (when have works began?)!?

What does "3ème voie col Tichka (28km)" mean, 2+1? What's about the remaining 106km (175km - 41km - 28km)?

Sorry, I don't want to translate the entire thread and try to figure out the details.

I "need" the info because I'd like to add it to the list (see link in my signature) if it fulfills motorway/expressway standard .


----------



## The-s

MichiH said:


> I'm also interested in more detail. Will the road have motorway/expressway standard (carriageways with each 2 lanes, grade-separated and access-controlled)?
> 
> Google Translate does not help because I cannot copy the text .


They are planned to be futur motorways. (I wasn't precise by calling them "highways")



MichiH said:


> If I got it right, only 41km will feature 2x2 lanes? And it should be already u/c (when have works began?)!?
> 
> What does "3ème voie col Tichka (28km)" mean, 2+1? What's about the remaining 106km (175km - 41km - 28km)?
> 
> Sorry, I don't want to translate the entire thread and try to figure out the details.
> 
> I "need" the info because I'd like to add it to the list (see link in my signature) if it fulfills motorway/expressway standard .


It means the following :


The expressway will concern only 41 km, starting from Marrakech and Ouarzazate. (I was wrong in my old post)
"_3éme voie_" means: 3rd lane for heavy vehicles, it will concern 28 km of the "Tizi n Tichka" pass.
I think that the remaining 175 km, will be just for road reamenagement.

Hoping that will help you.


----------



## MichiH

The-s said:


> The expressway will concern only 41 km, starting from Marrakech and Ouarzazate. (I was wrong in my old post)


Thanks . Is this section currently under construction? When have works began, is there any estimated completion date? Is it divided to more than one section, that means, will it be opened at once or step by step in segments?


----------



## The-s

You're welcome, The whole project has been launched in October 2014, but the construction of the enlargement not yet. 
The Call for bids for the enlargement has been launched in January 2015 (limit date, was: 19/02/2015).

Sorry, no more information.


----------



## The-s

By "The whole project has been launched in October 2014" I meant, the first phase of the project, which concern essentially the Tizi n Tichka pass.


----------



## MichiH

The-s said:


> They are planned to be futur motorways.
> 
> 
> The expressway will concern only 41 km, starting from Marrakech and Ouarzazate. (I was wrong in my old post)
> "_3éme voie_" means: 3rd lane for heavy vehicles, it will concern 28 km of the "Tizi n Tichka" pass.
> I think that the remaining 175 km, will be just for road reamenagement





The-s said:


> You're welcome, The whole project has been launched in October 2014, but the construction of the enlargement not yet.
> The Call for bids for the enlargement has been launched in January 2015 (limit date, was: 19/02/2015).
> 
> Sorry, no more information.





The-s said:


> By "The whole project has been launched in October 2014" I meant, the first phase of the project, which concern essentially the Tizi n Tichka pass.


If I got it right, there are two planned RN9 expressway sections. One section is east of Marrakech (map), the other section is west of Ouarzazate (map). The total length of future 2x2 sections is 41km. First, construction of 2+1 widening of 28km RN9 near "Tizi n Tichka" (map) will be done. The tender procedure began in October 2014.

Please keep as up-to-date when works will begin etcetera. RN9 and any other project .


----------



## The-s

Indeed, you got it right! I'll for sure post updates here kay:


----------



## The-s

According to this newspaper, the Bypass of rabat with its cable-stayed bridge is achieved :



> Le Conseil d'Administration a été aussi informé de l'état d'avancement dans la réalisation des autres tronçons autoroutiers, à savoir Safi-Jadida et *Contournement de Rabat avec son pont à haubans qui est déjà achevé, ajoute-on*.


Source: http://www.lavieeco.com/news/actual...ausse-de-6-6-au-1er-trimestre-2015-34389.html



*Picture of the bridge when it was still UC:* (those are the most recent that we got)

















Photo source: Menara.ma leconomiste​


----------



## BlackC

Looks neat. This is something I have been waiting for since the first day I passed the valley there.
Every summer you lose 1 hour or more easily with all the traffic lights and slow trucks who cant climb the hills to get out of the valley.

This will mean a very big improvement over the classic route, I just wish they could work faster lol.


----------



## The-s

The *Berrechid - Beni Mellal* highway (central Morocco) is experiencing a new sing script (a first, in the motorways of Morocco), 
The ADM is using only Tifinagh and Arabic script. Those script will only appear on 2500m distance signs and will not replaced the Latin script.



brahimweldl7aja said:


>


----------



## The-s

The *Berrechid - Beni Mellal* highway is nearly completed, here are some recent photos :



abdek said:


>





abdek said:


>


----------



## The-s

The *Berrechid - Beni Mellal* Motorway is now operational and it will be free for use during one month.

News in french: http://www.medias24.com/ECONOMIE/EC...rvice-de-l-autoroute-Berrechid-Khouribga.html


----------



## MichiH

The-s said:


> According to this newspaper, the Bypass of rabat with its cable-stayed bridge is achieved :
> Source: http://www.lavieeco.com/news/actual...ausse-de-6-6-au-1er-trimestre-2015-34389.html


If I got it right, it's this section?

*A3:* Sale El Jadida – Skhirat (A3) 36.0km (2010 to Late 2015) – ? – map

The bridge is completed but the road is not yet in service!?





The-s said:


> The *Berrechid - Beni Mellal* Motorway is now operational and it will be free for use during one month.
> 
> News in french: http://www.medias24.com/ECONOMIE/EC...rvice-de-l-autoroute-Berrechid-Khouribga.html





brahimweldl7aja said:


> Adm chose 4 as the number for the berrechid khouribga motorway (screenshot) (A4 berrechid beni mellal motorway Thread) the remaining segment is dut to open in july next year according to a sscm forumer who works for the national motorway company ADM


It was called A11, A4, but it seems to be numbered A8 now, e.g. on OSM or Google Maps and in the title of the SSC thread. Can anyone confirm the numbering?


----------



## The-s

MichiH said:


> If I got it right, it's this section?
> 
> *A3:* Sale El Jadida – Skhirat (A3) 36.0km (2010 to Late 2015) – ? – map
> 
> The bridge is completed but the road is not yet in service!?


It appears so, yes.



MichiH said:


> It was called A11, A4, but it seems to be numbered A8 now, e.g. on OSM or Google Maps and in the title of the SSC thread. Can anyone confirm the numbering?


I saw the "A8" used also in a moroccan newspaper, Maybe it's the official name.


----------



## Iazzouzi

Maroc by Moebius Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Iazzouzi

Marrakech Atlas Etape 2015 by Marrakech Atlas Etape, sur Flickr


----------



## Iazzouzi

Argana - Maroc by Marou Marou, sur Flickr


----------



## Iazzouzi

untitled-9321 by Nasser Nass, sur Flickr


----------



## Iazzouzi

*A7 Between Marrakech and Casablanca*

Highway between Marrakech and Casablanca, Morocco by Arthur Chapman, sur Flickr


----------



## Iazzouzi

*A7, Morocco*

Casablanca road by followmecar, sur Flickr


----------



## MichiH

Is there any info about the motorways under construction? It was expected that some section will be opened now:

*A3:* Rabat-East (A1/A2) – Sale El Jadida 5.1km (2010 to Late 2015) – ? – map
*A3:* Sale El Jadida – Skhirat (A3) 36.0km (2010 to Late 2015) – ? – map
*A5:* El Jadida – Safi 143km (April 2013 to Early 2016) – ? – map

Are there currently more motorway or expressway sections u/c?


----------



## Reda_

MichiH said:


> Is there any info about the motorways under construction? It was expected that some section will be opened now:
> 
> *A3:* Rabat-East (A1/A2) – Sale El Jadida 5.1km (2010 to Late 2015) – ? – map
> *A3:* Sale El Jadida – Skhirat (A3) 36.0km (2010 to Late 2015) – ? – map
> *A5:* El Jadida – Safi 143km (April 2013 to Early 2016) – ? – map
> 
> Are there currently more motorway or expressway sections u/c?


The two first ones you mentioned are the same motorway, it's the Rabat-Salé Grand Bypass and it's scheduled to open in Mid-2016. The number/name of this motorway is still not known.

As for expressways, there is a 41km long section of the RN9 from Marrakesh to Ouarzazate that is getting upgraded.
RN2 from Nador to Oujda - 130km
RN1/RP4404 from Larache to Ksar El Kbir - 27km
RP1010 from Agadir A7 exit to Ouled Taima - 16km
RN2/RR505 from Taza to Al Hoceima - 148km
RN1 from Agadir to Tiznit - 62km


----------



## Muttie

Works on the bridge for the Rabat - Salé bypass.



oc93 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/radouane.ouahmane.9?fref=nf


----------



## Iazzouzi

The-s said:


> The *Berrechid - Beni Mellal* Motorway is now operational and it will be free for use during one month.
> 
> News in french: http://www.medias24.com/ECONOMIE/EC...rvice-de-l-autoroute-Berrechid-Khouribga.html


Nice video about new A8 Highway


----------



## almaghrebi

Moroccan Highway in mission impossible 5 :


----------



## jdb.2

If you look closely, you can see the same stretch of road being repeated over and over again.


----------



## Iazzouzi




----------



## Iazzouzi

A6 Highway^^


----------



## googlebot.com

A7 Marrakech-Casablanca


Anassmen said:


> A7: Marrakech-Casablanca


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The Moroccan autoroute netwerk has reportedly been renumbered:










I couldn't find an official source though. Many pages on the Autoroutes du Maroc website are under construction and redirect to a 404 page.


----------



## googlebot.com

Kind weird numbers though. The Rabat-Casablanca autoroute is clearly an independent section so I think it should have a number alone.


----------



## jdb.2

I see Chris posted my unofficial map here. 

I based it on pics & videos found around the web.
You can see the new road numbers on the km-markers in these example photo's. That is as official as it gets.

*A1* Rabat - Casablanca - El Jadida - Safi (press link for full size)








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/96116921

*A3* Casablanca - Marrakech - Agadir

Cleaning up Highway between Marrakech and Casablanca, Morocco by Arthur Chapman, on Flickr

*A4* Beni Mellal - Berrechid








Screenshot from this video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cd_Eg2L5quY

*A5* Rabat - Tanger - Port Tanger Med (press for full size)

Port de Tanger Med, le plus grand port d'Afrique, infrastructures et transports-042.jpg by Wilfried MAISY, on Flickr

*A102* Pénétrante Azbane (branches from A1, access to the west side of Casablanca)








Couldn't find the source of this pic.

*A201* Acces to Fez (branches from A2)








Screenshot from video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mTrmUgMvTmc

*A301* Access to Marrakech (braches from A3)








Screenshot from this video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=maELvk88yv0


And a assume the branch to Tanger is numbered A501.
It's visible on this vid at 7:57 (right behind the 100-sign), but unfortunately the picture isn't very sharp.

My guess is when the motorway to Safi is ready, the existing branch to El Jadida will be renumbered to A103.
A101 could be the branch to the Casablanca urban expressway, but couldn't find any proof of that.


----------



## brahimweldl7aja

jdb.2 said:


> *A101 *could be the branch to the Casablanca urban expressway, but couldn't find any proof of that.


now the ain harrouda exit number 1014 makes sense 4 km being the distance between that said exit and where the A1 is branching off to tit mellil (el jadida)


----------



## shlouger




----------



## jdb.2

googlebot.com said:


> Kind weird numbers though. The Rabat-Casablanca autoroute is clearly an independent section so I think it should have a number alone.


With some imagination I can see a grid pattern in the new numbering.
North-south = Even, West-East = odd.

If you look at the map from west to east: 1 - 3 - 5 - 7
From north to south: 2 - 4

So to my predictionis the missing number A6 is reserved for the future highway Marrakech-Safi. A7 could be extended to Fes, A9 is Fes-Taounate and A11 is Nador-Taza. :dunno:

But I don't know how Tit Mellil-Berrechid and a second Rabat-Casablanca highway would fit in this logic...


----------



## MichiH

^^ Is the numbering "official" or is there any "official" (but different) numbering scheme?


----------



## jdb.2

The numbers on the map Chris posted are official, this is reflected in the km-markers i posted. There used to be a interactive map on the ADM site (Moroccon tollroad authority) that reflected this, but unfortunately it's not available anymore, so no actual proof.

But most people are not aware of the motorway numbering. They just speak of the "Rabat-Casablanca" or "Marrakech-Agadir" motorway for example. These numbers are also never used in official communication, media also refer to the motorways by the cities they connect. On the other hand, N (national), R (regional) and P (provincial) numbers are commonly used by the media and are also present on most road signs. For example, N1 (atlantic road) and N16 (mediterranean road) are very well known road numbers.


----------



## MichiH

jdb.2 said:


> I see Chris posted my unofficial map here.
> *A1* Rabat - Casablanca - El Jadida - Safi


Is there an estimated opening date of the southern extension? It was expected to be opened by the end of 2015:



brahimweldl7aja said:


> as the case with other motorways here, this project was also split into four lots, works on the first two starting from eljadida(20,6+38,6) will be carried by moroccan construction companies (hajji and Houar), the Turkish Nurol won the tender to construct the last two sections (82 km) (map)
> the fes oujda motorway ,although long (320 km and was split into several lots was opened as one block in summer 2011 so i doubt that this motorway will be opened progressively
> works on the motorway started in April 2013 it's *expected to finish by 2015 but motorway construction in morocco is slow and you can easily have a one year delay so i would say 2016 *


*A1:* El Jadida – Safi 143km (April 2013 to Early 2016) – ? – map

The latest pics look like it could be opened in the coming months but I've no idea if the entire 143km road is advanced like there. Is a partial opening likely?



amhaj92 said:


> *bonjour ces photos date le 08.03.16 *
> *On voit bien que les travaux sont en cours de finalisation*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Eljadiiida/timeline





jdb.2 said:


> *A5* Rabat - Tanger - Port Tanger Med


Will the Grand Bypass of Rabat be A5 or A1? I guess it will be numbered like the northern section. Which numbering does this road have: http://wikimapia.org/#lang=en&lat=34.003435&lon=-6.716595&z=14&m=o?

It was expected to be opened in Mid 2016. The latest pics does not look like it could be opened this year but I've no idea when the pics were taken. Any info?



Reda_ said:


> it's the Rabat-Salé Grand Bypass and it's scheduled to open in Mid-2016. The number/name of this motorway is still not known.


----------



## Iazzouzi

MichiH said:


> *A1:* El Jadida – Safi 143km (April 2013 to Early 2016) – ?map
> 
> The latest pics look like it could be opened in the coming months but I've no idea if the entire 143km road is advanced like there. Is a partial opening likely?


This week, the minister said in the parliament that highway will be open before the summer. So we are waiting again.:dunno:


A2 between Rabat and Fez^^


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The Rabat bypass will open to traffic in June: http://www.huffpostmaghreb.com/2016/05/12/pont-haubans-oued-bouregreg_n_9932174.html


----------



## madao

Iazzouzi said:


> This week, the minister said in the parliament that highway will be open before the summer. So we are waiting again.:dunno:
> 
> 
> A2 between Rabat and Fez^^


Love the Moroccan flags on every hilltop


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The motorway from El Jadida to Safi opens next month: http://www.le360.ma/fr/economie/autoroutes-le-troncon-el-jadida-safi-ouvert-dans-un-mois-73063


----------



## Gadiri

Harley on Tour


----------



## madao

New Cable-Stayed Bridge | 955m Length | 200m Height | 640 MDH | Ring Rabat



















.


.

le lac du barrage Akrach a partir du pont.

.

facebook[/QUOTE]


----------



## madao

madao said:


> New Cable-Stayed Bridge | 955m Length | 200m Height | 640 MDH | Ring Rabat | Almost finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> .
> 
> le lac du barrage Akrach a partir du pont.
> 
> .
> 
> facebook


[/QUOTE]


----------



## madao

New intersection part of ring Casablanca.

































*New look des stations de service d'Afriquia*















[/QUOTE]


----------



## madao

Work on the new ring road around Rabat.






















































_(sortie Technopolis Sud)_









_(sur cette photo, on y voit notamment la gare de péage et le sommet du pont à haubans au loin)_


----------



## MichiH

ChrisZwolle said:


> The motorway from El Jadida to Safi opens next month: http://www.le360.ma/fr/economie/autoroutes-le-troncon-el-jadida-safi-ouvert-dans-un-mois-73063





ChrisZwolle said:


> The Rabat bypass will open to traffic in June: http://www.huffpostmaghreb.com/2016/05/12/pont-haubans-oued-bouregreg_n_9932174.html


Are both in service now? When have the sections been opened or when are the sections scheduled to be opened?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I have not read about an opening yet, but there is a chance it will open on or just before Eid al-Fitr (which is 6 July this year).


----------



## Paddington

Nice pics. Looks very modern and clean.


----------



## madao

New grand bypass Rabat



salah.eddine said:


> Photos prises le 02/07/2016


----------



## madao

New grand bypass Rabat. Preparation for the opening.



John vicks said:


> ^^


----------



## madao

The new bridge that is part of the Rabat grand bypass.



salah.eddine said:


> Photos prises le 02/07/2016


----------



## madao

RN16 | TANGER MED - FNIDEQ (Castillegos) | Expressway| 18 km



CasaMor said:


> by CasaMor


----------



## madao

Opening of the new Rabat bypass. 



WeldLMic said:


> Source : JT Al Oula


----------



## Stardust.Y

Gadiri said:


> ADM is creating a *360° system* a kind of *Google Street View* that we can call "*ADM Highway View*", there are more than 150 videos on a dedicated Youtube channel adm traffic
> 
> 
> Here the magnificiant bridge of Rabat-Salé bypass highway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First videos were from northern point of network : Tanger Med port



^^ Thanks for sharing this channel, very nice idea indeed.

The videos links seem to be broken though, here are some others:

A4, Tanger Med Port towards Rabat











A3, Rabat towards Casablanca


----------



## Stardust.Y




----------



## Stardust.Y




----------



## Stardust.Y

N16, Not a motorway but it has some amazing scenery!


----------



## Stardust.Y




----------



## Kamal80

*Towards Fes*








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14933805249/


----------



## Stardust.Y

Live motorway traffic using this website/app:
http://www.admtrafic.ma/


----------



## Kamal80

*New Rabat-Salé expressway*


----------



## Kamal80

*Rabat-Salé ring road*


----------



## Kamal80

*A3*


----------



## Nikkodemo

*Guelmim-Oued Noun*


Secret road to Sidi Ifni by Matthieu Berroneau, en Flickr


----------



## Stardust.Y

*Road To Ouarzazate*









Pinterest

*Near Chefchaouen* 









Blogspot


----------



## Stardust.Y




----------



## Stardust.Y




----------



## Kamal80

*A2, Rabat-Meknes*








https://www.instagram.com/p/232AfgpQeF/?hl=nl&tagged=autoroutesdumaroc


----------



## Gaben

*Tizi n Test*

Hello All,

We are planning a round trip in Morocco in the second half of March. One part of our trip is to drive from Agadir to Imlil via Tizi n Test Road (R203)

I have driven all across Europe before in narrow and bad condition roads as well however as I've heard that Tizi n Test is one of the most dangerous road in Morocco I am still thinking about plan B what would be A7 from Agadir to Marrakes and head to Imlil from north.

Can you please let me know about current condition of that road? Is driving from south to north really as dangerous as it is written? Can it be foggy during daytime? Is it a high risk to get puncture or get stuck because of the road surface?

As I know trucks and larger vehicles can pass the road so I belive it is manageable by car. I don't want to miss the astonishing view but safety is the first.

Thank you
Gaben


----------



## Stardust.Y

Gaben said:


> Hello All,
> 
> We are planning a round trip in Morocco in the second half of March. One part of our trip is to drive from Agadir to Imlil via Tizi n Test Road (R203)
> 
> I have driven all across Europe before in narrow and bad condition roads as well however as I've heard that Tizi n Test is one of the most dangerous road in Morocco I am still thinking about plan B what would be A7 from Agadir to Marrakes and head to Imlil from north.
> 
> Can you please let me know about current condition of that road? Is driving from south to north really as dangerous as it is written? Can it be foggy during daytime? Is it a high risk to get puncture or get stuck because of the road surface?
> 
> As I know trucks and larger vehicles can pass the road so I belive it is manageable by car. I don't want to miss the astonishing view but safety is the first.
> 
> Thank you
> Gaben


Depending on the type of vehicle, it my not be a great idea as a good portion of the road is still damaged. -> Go for plan B

This video was taken last year, but I'm pretty sure nothing much has changed..


----------



## Kamal80

edit


----------



## Morsue

^^^^
That's not Tanger Med, that's the bridge into the port of Algeciras coming from the A-7.

https://goo.gl/maps/f8UApXfjU912


----------



## CasaMor

hahaha, yes, that's Algeciras. :laugh:


----------



## Kamal80

Morsue said:


> ^^^^
> That's not Tanger Med, that's the bridge into the port of Algeciras coming from the A-7.
> 
> https://goo.gl/maps/f8UApXfjU912


Post deleted. Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## Kamal80

..


----------



## Morsue

Kamal80 said:


> Post deleted. Thanks for clarifying!



Sorry, not your fault. Strange that their official Facebook page would post that.


----------



## Uppsala

When did they started with exitnumbers at the motorways in Morocco? Its quite new there.

And why do they have so very high numbers at the exits like 5268? How is the numbersystem working there?


----------



## LilMocr0

Uppsala said:


> When did they started with exitnumbers at the motorways in Morocco? Its quite new there.
> 
> And why do they have so very high numbers at the exits like 5268? How is the numbersystem working there?


I think they started implementing them a year or 2 ago. That's when I started to see them pop up. 

The numbering is pretty ridiculous IMHO. There's a bit of logic behind it, but in practice you end up with these enormously high exit numbers. 
It's basically [MOTORWAY NUMBER][KILOMETER DISTANCE MARKER]. So exit 5286 is an exit on motorway A5 near the distance marker 286.


----------



## Uppsala

LilMocr0 said:


> I think they started implementing them a year or 2 ago. That's when I started to see them pop up.
> 
> The numbering is pretty ridiculous IMHO. There's a bit of logic behind it, but in practice you end up with these enormously high exit numbers.
> It's basically [MOTORWAY NUMBER][KILOMETER DISTANCE MARKER]. So exit 5286 is an exit on motorway A5 near the distance marker 286.



Thank you!


----------



## CasaMor

*Morocco*


----------



## CasaMor

*Morocco*


----------



## CasaMor

*Morocco*


----------



## Highway89

^^ It seems that dashed shoulder lines are no longer used. Or is it only in this specific motorway?


----------



## Stardust.Y

Highway89 said:


> ^^ It seems that dashed shoulder lines are no longer used. Or is it only in this specific motorway?


Yes they changed them, all motorways have hard shoulders now.


----------



## Stardust.Y

* Electronic toll system

A1, Kenitra*


----------



## Stardust.Y

An overpass on A1 was rebuilt to allow for an additional rail track. 



Anassmen said:


> ONCF


----------



## CasaMor




----------



## CasaMor

*Casablanca*


----------



## CasaMor

*Mohammedia (Casablanca)*
*Reminder : All pics are mine hosted on Flickr*


----------



## CasaMor

*More of Mohammedia*


----------



## Stardust.Y

Nice pics Casamor!

Good to see that finally Mohammadia toll exit gets enlarged.


----------



## Lankosher

Hi All, I am attaching 2 of my pictures of Moroccan highways I took a few days back

A1 - approaching Rabat









A1 - near Safi










I have got more and will try my best to add them here soon


----------



## General Maximus

That last photo: that script looks like ancient Egyptian to me?


----------



## MacOlej

bogdymol said:


> On the motorway to Fes there are a couple of emergency stopping areas for lorries that have problems with their brakes:


How are they supposed to stop there if they have problems with brakes? 
They would need a runaway truck ramp like this one:










I know such spots from Poland and other countries - they are used for general breakdowns, not brake failures.


----------



## bogdymol

geogregor said:


> What is then guy in the white car doing? Is he in the left lane, right lane? In the middle? :nuts:
> 
> I have spend some time on buses in Morocco and I watched traffic. Lane discipline is pretty poor.


Traffic discipline in Morocco is ok on the motorways. I found it similar to driving in Eastern Europe. Not perfect, but reasonably ok standard.

In the cities however, it's a completely different story. I drove in Marrakech, Casablanca and Fes, all major Moroccan cities, and I have seen every rule in the book broken: driving on red light, people driving the wrong way, overtaking the cars stopped at a red light, not following the roundabout traffic rules, driving motorcycles in pedestrian-only areas, stopping in the middle of an intersection to check the phone, 4 people on one scooter, driving at night with absolutely no lights, not stopping for pedestrian at crossings, road markings showed 3 lanes but at the traffic light were 5 cars one next to the other, driving on the leftmost lane on a 3-lane road and taking a right turn at the next intersection (I've seen the other way around too) and so on...

Not joking, I have seen every one of the above, some multiple times as they were like standard, while spending just 4 days in Morocco.

However, the police seemed to have only one concern: speeding. You could do anything you wanted, as long as you were not speeding.



MacOlej said:


> They would need a runaway truck ramp like this one:


There is a recent video of a truck using exactly that runaway ramp from your picture.


----------



## Mouadex

bogdymol said:


> Traffic discipline in Morocco is ok on the motorways. I found it similar to driving in Eastern Europe. Not perfect, but reasonably ok standard.
> 
> In the cities however, it's a completely different story. I drove in Marrakech, Casablanca and Fes, all major Moroccan cities, and I have seen every rule in the book broken: driving on red light, people driving the wrong way, overtaking the cars stopped at a red light, not following the roundabout traffic rules, driving motorcycles in pedestrian-only areas, stopping in the middle of an intersection to check the phone, 4 people on one scooter, driving at night with absolutely no lights, not stopping for pedestrian at crossings, road markings showed 3 lanes but at the traffic light were 5 cars one next to the other, driving on the leftmost lane on a 3-lane road and taking a right turn at the next intersection (I've seen the other way around too) and so on...
> 
> Not joking, I have seen every one of the above, some multiple times as they were like standard, while spending just 4 days in Morocco.
> 
> However, the police seemed to have only one concern: speeding. You could do anything you wanted, as long as you were not speeding.
> 
> 
> 
> There is a recent video of a truck using exactly that runaway ramp from your picture.


Thanks for the feedback that confirm my vision on the driving in Morocco :lol:

You should drive next time in Tangier. It seems they are a "bit" more respectful to the rules.

The only concern of the Police ( at least a big part of them ) is to get bribes, trust me whatever violation you have done if they see you, you will be stopped.


----------



## D K

^^
Add to that Rabat which is OK by Moroccan standards (even though it is getting worse since a few years).

Regarding the post of bogdymol I think it is a bit exaggerated because after reading that you feel like such behavior is the standard whereas in reality you can spot such behavior here and there, quite often, in a proportion tremendously higher than in countries where driving disciplin is the standard: for instance: 95% of people stop at the traffic light; 95% of people respect the right of way at roundabouts, ...


----------



## verreme

bogdymol said:


> Traffic discipline in Morocco is ok on the motorways. I found it similar to driving in Eastern Europe. Not perfect, but reasonably ok standard.
> 
> In the cities however, it's a completely different story. I drove in Marrakech, Casablanca and Fes, all major Moroccan cities, and I have seen every rule in the book broken: driving on red light, people driving the wrong way, overtaking the cars stopped at a red light, not following the roundabout traffic rules, driving motorcycles in pedestrian-only areas, stopping in the middle of an intersection to check the phone, 4 people on one scooter, driving at night with absolutely no lights, not stopping for pedestrian at crossings, road markings showed 3 lanes but at the traffic light were 5 cars one next to the other, driving on the leftmost lane on a 3-lane road and taking a right turn at the next intersection (I've seen the other way around too) and so on...
> 
> Not joking, I have seen every one of the above, some multiple times as they were like standard, while spending just 4 days in Morocco.
> 
> However, the police seemed to have only one concern: speeding. You could do anything you wanted, as long as you were not speeding.


I've been driving in Morocco the last days and this more or less sums up what I saw. The only rule when driving in big cities is "drive from point A to point B and try not to crash". Motorways are quiet and driving is not different to what you see in most European countries, maybe except for the fact that trucks are often overloaded and drive slowly. In other roads, what's most shocking from a western European point of view is the presence of pedestrians and animals .

There's _a lot_ of police with laser guns. Their favorite spots seem to be before toll gates and/or roundabouts. I saw a funny speed trap in Ouarzazate: they were standing just before the end of a 60 km/h zone (no kidding: next to the very sign itself!), on a deserted stretch of road. Fortunately, drivers are kind and warn each other flashing their lights.

However I found little police outside settlements. In the desert you can drive very fast as long as you respect speed limits through villages.

That said, I don't think any of the above should put anyone off from visiting Morocco and/or driving there! Morocco loves tourists and everyone in the country wants them to have an easy, beautiful experience.


----------



## bogdymol

verreme said:


> The only rule when driving in big cities is "drive from point A to point B and try not to crash". Motorways are quiet and driving is not different to what you see in most European countries, maybe except for the fact that trucks are often overloaded and drive slowly.
> 
> [...]
> 
> That said, I don't think any of the above should put anyone off from visiting Morocco and/or driving there! Morocco loves tourists and everyone in the country wants them to have an easy, beautiful experience.


I agree with what you wrote above.

It's ok to drive there, but if you drive in the city, you need to be an experienced driver.

But these being said, it's totally fine to visit Morocco. The people I interacted with were all very nice and helpful, and most of them spoke decent English.

All in all, it was an interesting experience.


----------



## googlebot.com

The thing is if you drive during rush hours you can expect all things said above. People here tend to think they because they are on a hury they are allowed to break the rules..


----------



## Madao90

*2x2 express road Road between Taza and Alhoceima. In the past it was 1x1*


----------



## verreme

Hi, I have a question and maybe someone in this thread could help. What font(s) does Morocco use in road signage? Both in Latin, Arabic and Tifinagh script. I'm guessin the first one is a local variation of the French Caractères font maybe? But I have no clue about the other two. Thanks!


----------



## verreme

So all I could find so far is that the font for the Arabic script is called "ASVcodar". I'll just leave this here so that if anyone has different info they can share it here.


----------



## D K

^^
Good question.
Maybe you can send your question directly to Autoroutes du Maroc (adm.co.ma) ?
I know they have a communication department but not sure wether or not they can confirm your finding.


----------



## Muttie

Some urban driving videos. Driving in the cities is definitely not as bad as some people suggest. Also heavily depends in which city you are driving of course. Marrakech and Casablanca are terrible, Tetouan, Rabat, Tangier, Agadir, on the other hand, are more easy-going. 

Rabat for example:


----------



## verreme

^^ Rabat does also have a much higher degree of planning than Marrakech or Casablanca. There are lots of wide boulevards that were built before urban growth happened and not after, and any new developments are carefully designed to be properly connected to the road network.

Casablanca is the opposite example, the city has grown chaothically and transportation infrastructure (both public and private) simply cannot cope with it. There have been many improvements in the last decade though, such as underpasses and tunnels with the longest one being the soon-to-be-opened Trémie des Almohades in the coast.


----------



## Muttie

verreme said:


> ^^ Rabat does also have a much higher degree of planning than Marrakech or Casablanca. There are lots of wide boulevards that were built before urban growth happened and not after, and any new developments are carefully designed to be properly connected to the road network.
> 
> Casablanca is the opposite example, the city has grown chaothically and transportation infrastructure (both public and private) simply cannot cope with it. There have been many improvements in the last decade though, such as underpasses and tunnels with the longest one being the soon-to-be-opened Trémie des Almohades in the coast.


Tanger also been growing in the last decade, maybe even faster than Casablanca (relatively of course, not in absolute numbers). In the case of Casablanca, corrupt authorities making bad decisions are a big part of the problem. But there is also another interesting thing: have you seen the difference in the number of cyclists and mopeds? In Casablanca and Marrakech you will find lots of people driving a moped, scooter, or bicycle, making the traffic more chaotic (because where is no such thing as a bicycle lane for example). In Rabat or Tanger you will hardly spot anyone riding a bike or moped.

All in all, I feel the traffic image in Rabat, Tetouan and Tanger is more 'European' than for example Fes, Marrakech or Casablanca.


----------



## VITORIA MAN

Towards the storm. by agustín ruiz morilla, en Flickr


----------



## verreme

Muttie said:


> Tanger also been growing in the last decade, maybe even faster than Casablanca (relatively of course, not in absolute numbers). In the case of Casablanca, corrupt authorities making bad decisions are a big part of the problem. But there is also another interesting thing: have you seen the difference in the number of cyclists and mopeds? In Casablanca and Marrakech you will find lots of people driving a moped, scooter, or bicycle, making the traffic more chaotic (because where is no such thing as a bicycle lane for example). In Rabat or Tanger you will hardly spot anyone riding a bike or moped.
> 
> All in all, I feel the traffic image in Rabat, Tetouan and Tanger is more 'European' than for example Fes, Marrakech or Casablanca.


I also think this has something to do with Rabat having a higher income per capita than Casablanca. Casablanca is a city of contrasts where the super-rich mix with the very poor. Rabat has fewer slums, you can see that the authorities wanted the capital to be a "clean" city with no sight of poverty even if this means urban growth has been confined to Salé and Temara.

Road-wise, Rabat builds the roads first predicting future urban growth. In Casablanca it works the other way round. For example the new "Rocade 2" (a six-lane expressway) was built through currently empty land to cope with future residential developments. However in Casablanca they're constantly upgrading the existing road network because the city is growing around it.

Fes and Marrakech are a completely different story. However I sometimes hope Spanish or French cities had the same degree of planning than Moroccan ones, especially regarding road infrastructure. In Spain, when a residential development is planned, they make no provisions to upgrade the surrounding roads. Instead they wait for problems (congestion) to happen, and then a lengthy planning process begins.


----------



## D K

verreme said:


> ^^ Rabat does also have a much higher degree of planning than Marrakech or Casablanca. There are lots of wide boulevards that were built before urban growth happened and not after, and any new developments are carefully designed to be properly connected to the road network.
> 
> Casablanca is the opposite example, the city has grown chaothically and transportation infrastructure (both public and private) simply cannot cope with it. There have been many improvements in the last decade though, such as underpasses and tunnels with the longest one being the soon-to-be-opened Trémie des Almohades in the coast.


Actually, it is right the opposite...


----------



## D K

*Taza-Al Hoceima expressway*


----------



## Mouadex

Franchement belle route 🏼


----------



## D K

^^
Indeed! Nice road and nice landscape


----------



## Muttie

Works on the Casablanca - Marrakech Highway (adding lanes, timelapse)


----------



## Muttie

4K timelapse, Casablanca - Agadir.


----------



## Muttie

New traffic monitoring center:


----------



## almaghrebi

100kms in Morrocan Highway, with The highest cable-stayed bridge in Africa

Part 1


----------



## almaghrebi

Rabat - Casablanca Highway , the most frequented


----------



## almaghrebi

The Casablanca Bypass ,upgraded recently in 2*3 :


----------



## ChrisZwolle

RN1 is being expanded to a four lane road between Tan-Tan and Laâyoune (220 km). It is scheduled to be completed this year.









Voie express Tiznit-Dakhla: à Laâyoune, les travaux progressent rapidement


Le tronçon de 220 kilomètres reliant Tan-Tan à Laâyoune affiche un taux d’avancement de 80%, tandis que l’élargissement de la route nationale n°1 entre Laâyoune et Dakhla, sur 500 kilomètres, est achevé.




m.le360.ma













Tiznit-Dakhla Highway On Track To Be Completed This Year


The Tiznit-Dakhla highway is on schedule to be completed this year, the project’s supervisors have told the press.




www.moroccoworldnews.com


----------



## CasaMor

But it's not included in the ADM network ! C'est pas une autoroute ! 😕


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A 700 meter trench with partial cover opened to traffic in Tanger today. 

They report it was built in only 5 months time, which appears to be correct because a Google Earth image from 26 October 2021 doesn't show construction yet.









À Tanger, le plus long tunnel souterrain du nord du Maroc sera inauguré ce jeudi 7 avril


Bonne nouvelle pour les Tangérois. Le corridor de Gzenaya, dans la zone industrielle de Tanger, une trémie longue de 700 mètres, sera inauguré ce jeudi soir, 7 avril 2022.




fr.le360.ma


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A van drives full-speed into a toll plaza and gets launched to the roof. Autoroute between Berrechid and Casablanca.


----------



## almaghrebi

The coastal Road of Rabat, wich is part of National road 

Part 1





part 2


----------



## almaghrebi

Tunnel of Oudaias, The longest in Rabat min 5:45


----------



## almaghrebi

How do Morocan roads look like, a tour in the capital Rabat


----------



## almaghrebi

Hassan 2 bridge the longest in Morocco,


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Four laning N1. I'm not sure where this is exactly, but there was a project underway to expand N1 to four lanes from Tantan to Laayoune.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571528849242062848


----------



## Madao90

ChrisZwolle said:


> Four laning N1. I'm not sure where this is exactly, but there was a project underway to expand N1 to four lanes from Tantan to Laayoune.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571528849242062848


It is this project.
skyscrapercity.com/threads/rn1-tiznit-laayoune-expressway-2-2-455km-dakhla-500km-enlargment-8-5-mmdh-2016-2021-uc.1864277/page-18#post-180291386


----------



## Stardust.Y




----------

